#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-21
<pitti> stgraber: ah, thanks; sounds likely
<pitti> Good morin
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> good mornin
<DanChapman> *g
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<jibel> pitti, FYI http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/, I filed a ticket to create the view on jenkins.qa.u.c
<slickymaster> morning all
<pitti> jibel: nice, thanks! I was about to ask, but didn't want to bother you about it that early
<pitti> jibel: I'm looking into the visp failure, I can reproduce it locally
<jibel> pitti, lot of jobs fails with uninstallable packages
<jibel> pitti, I'm finishing the setup, update the doc, and will go through the failures
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> davmor2: morning
<alourie> DanChapman: ping
<DanChapman> alourie, Hey :-)
<alourie> DanChapman: got a moment for autopilot consulting?
<DanChapman> alourie, yeah go for it
<alourie> ok
<alourie> so
<alourie> 1. How can I test things like lightdm?
<alourie> which are not really 'normal' apps
<alourie> 2. Is it possible to test with actual X session running? like, on headless servers
<knome> stgraber, hey, now that we've released, maybe there could be some time to look at the visual updates for the QA trackers?
<alourie> DanChapman: ^^
<DanChapman> alourie, I'm probably not the best person to talk to about testing applications like lightdm, Your best off talking to thomi, (he is NZ timezone though) or veebers or asking on the autopilot mailing list.
<DanChapman> pitti, ^^ have you any idea?
<alourie> DanChapman: how about headless testing?
<DanChapman> alourie, sorry had a phone call. So do you mean running tests in something like xvfb?
<alourie> DanChapman: well, I was more thinking about having a testing server in a cloud without X installed :-)
<alourie> or, rather, without actual X session running
<DanChapman> As far as I know it runs fine. pitti made a blog post about it I think the minimum requirements were xvfb and a session D-BUS. let me see if i can find a link
<DanChapman> alourie, http://www.piware.de/2013/08/run-autopilot-test-in-autopkgtest/
<pitti> DanChapman, alourie: lightdm makes some demands on having a system bus, etc. the actual lightdm backend doens't need X, but the greeters do
<pitti> it's probably easiest to have an xorg.conf which configures the dummy driver
<alourie> pitti: so how does one go testing various login managers?
<alourie> well, various is a bit of overgeneralisation :-)
<alourie> I need it for elementary
<alourie> :-)
<balloons> hello doug5 :-)
<balloons> howdy smartboyhw
<doug5> hello!
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons o/
<smartboyhw> balloons, that's early;)
<smartboyhw> How's the party?
<balloons> hey DanChapman !
<balloons> release party? i celebrated the best way possible. Away from keyboard :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<smartboyhw> So, what you gonna do today balloons ?
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27m_going_to_Disney_World!
<smartboyhw> balloons, eh, *again*?
<balloons> actually I've never been, nor do I have plans.. Seriously we'll be starting work on all the stuff we want to do for trusty
<smartboyhw> balloons, which is? (Anticipating another blog post, yay)
<balloons> smartboyhw, yea I won't list them all out here, however
<balloons> getting ubiquity automation fully finished, and some tweaks to manual testing, as well as some new stuff for us to do as a team
<DanChapman> balloons, I'll get that wiki page filled out this week :-) so then we can get folks over to it.
<balloons> DanChapman, yes I know.. suddenly we have time and focus we can apply :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, I had an email convo with thomi last week about holding non-fatal errors until the end of the install. Thomi spoke with one of the testtools authors and they are going to implement it in there, thomi said it wouldn't be until the S cycle work is complete. I have implemented something that's working ok until then :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, perfect.. Yes, I think we talked about how we wanted to see this done at the test level -- glad to hear it is!
<robotfuel> fginther: ping
<fginther> robotfuel, pong
<robotfuel> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/cupstream2distro-config/mir-dev-enable-armhf/+merge/191987 can I get this approved? I need armhf builds for the mir-development branch
<fginther> robotfuel, approved
<robotfuel> fginther: my yaml indent was off by one can you re-approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/cupstream2distro-config/mir-dev-enable-armhf/+merge/191987
<fginther> robotfuel, done
<robotfuel> fginther: thanks!
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<robotfuel> iahmad__: ping
<robotfuel> fginther: ping
<fginther> robotfuel, hey
<robotfuel> fginther: I need to disabled junit publishing and coverage for armhf on mir devel builds, I think I did it correctly https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/cupstream2distro-config/mir-dev-disable-junit-publish-armhf/+merge/192035
<robotfuel> fginther: when you have time can you take a look and approve?
<fginther> robotfuel, sure
<fginther> cd
<alesage> fginther@slayerofbugz:~$
<thomi> morning
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonsera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was running the rssreader app tests and I see that they fail, can I fix them or are you guys having some issues
<balloons> Letozaf_, you are always welcome to fix things :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine :P
<balloons> I'm not working on them, nor anyone else I know of
<robotfuel> fginther: have you had a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/cupstream2distro-config/mir-dev-disable-junit-publish-armhf/+merge/192035?
<fginther> robotfuel, approved now
<robotfuel> thanks again fginther!
<dkessel> good evening
<balloons> evening dkessel
<balloons> Wie gehts?
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> hey knome ! you made it out alive.. congrats to you and the xubuntu team  :-)
<knome> hehe, we did... thanks!
<knome> some bugs we definitely squat for 14.04 though
<knome> *need to
<dkessel> balloons, danke, gut :)
<dkessel> balloons, i might have a day or two next week which i could spend helping...
<balloons> dkessel, excellent. are you interested in helping out with some autopilot tests again?
<dkessel> well, actually... is there anything else to do? :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, where has this page gone ? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#module-ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators
<balloons> dkessel, of course ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, wanted to take a look at the docs
<balloons> I'll be sharing some more details soon on what I'd like us to pursue for next cycle. Aside from writing tests, you can work on tools like testdrive, or help write or clean up manual tests
<balloons> it's SO early in the cycle we don't pursue a lot of manual testing just yet
<balloons> for manual tests, have a look here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<phillw> balloons: please ping me when you have a spare 10 - 15 mins to spare.
<balloons> for testdrive have a look here: https://launchpad.net/testdrive. The bugs are up to date for both
<dkessel> balloons, ok i'll have a look at testdrive
<balloons> dkessel, noskcaj and smertboyhw (jackson and howard respectively) have played around the most with it and have some commits. I believe DanChapman also was doing some work or thinking or doing the work to port it to gtk3
<phillw> dkessel: testdrive needs some updating owing to the release version being hard coded in. This is not a wise decision; but I'm not TL for test drive.
<balloons> anyways testdrive is in python, so it should be familar enough
<balloons> Letozaf_, the did some big site changes and this must have not moved over
<dkessel> are any of these available during normal central european working hours?
<phillw> balloons: getting commits in for the code is looking even worse for the fact it falls over when a new version of VBox or virt-man lands is painful.
<balloons> I know cgoldberg was working on a more permanent solution for the autopilot gtk emulator docs. Any updates?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> dkessel, DanChapman is around yes, as is smartboyhw
<phillw> balloons: but, none of that is my reason to ask for a chat :)
<dkessel> phillw, balloons, ok hacking testdrive sound nice. i'll have a look at the bug until next week
 * DanChapman could feel his ears burning
<phillw> DanChapman: if you're test drive... then yes; it owuld have been your ears burning :D
<balloons> dkessel, lovely. ping myself or one of the others I mentioned for help/insight
<balloons> should be a nice refreshing change :-)
<fginther> robotfuel, the updates to the mir job are still in progress, it got stuck due to a build already in progress which will probably fail due to the junit issue
<robotfuel> fginther: I probably kicked that build off to early :/
<robotfuel> fginther: I cancel the job
<robotfuel> fginther: so it should be ready
<fginther> robotfuel, yep, now it's done
<robotfuel> \o/
<dkessel> bb
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-22
<jibel> Good morning
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel, gema: looks like lots of autopkgtests fail due to buildd lag/binNEW, so I guess I strangle myself to ignore them for a few days :)
<elopio> good morning, I'm back!
<elopio> I'll be catching up with emails.
<jibel> pitti, agreed, trying to fix them now is a waste of time.
<pitti> jibel: rather, they point out actual issues with the archive
<pitti> jibel: I'll have a look at python-apt though, as that is apparently missing some "trusty" config and everything that uses it fails due to that
<pitti> hey elopio, how are you? well rested?
<jibel> pitti, sync of python-apt is blocked on a conflict
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<pitti> jibel: what do you mean with conflict? (it doesn't need a merge?)
<jibel> pitti, https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/python-apt/REPORT
<pitti> ah
<pitti> I'll look at that
<jibel> pitti, where should I start to help with this type of error?
<pitti> jibel: it's a normal merge process; I asked in #u-devel about TIL (touched it last)
<DanChapman> balloons, pong :-)
<balloons> hey DanChapman we were just chatting about ubiquity tests
<DanChapman> balloons, hey. Cool what was discussed?
<balloons> DanChapman, just some wondering about the current status of the tests and what we need to do to get them into the dashboard
<elopio> pitti, I'm fully recharged.
<DanChapman> balloons, well the current status is all four tests currently in my branch are working good, they are catching the non-fatal's fine and reporting them at the end I just need to improve the error messages. The custom partition test is quite cool, it chooses one of six different possible partition layouts (its easy enough to add more if 6 isn't enough) the status list endless... :-) I'm actually in the process of moving my wall
<DanChapman> of post-it notes somewhere better so i will send you the link once i've got it all on there
<DanChapman> then you can see where its up to
<DanChapman> afternoon smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hello
<balloons> DanChapman, so do you have a MP for the changes
<balloons> ?
<DanChapman> balloons, i would need an hour to tie up some straggly bits if you need the latest merged?
<balloons> DanChapman, no rush persay, I just wondered.. An MP would be helpful to track things I think
<balloons> you can leave it as work in progress
<DanChapman> balloons, ok i'll do that then
<pitti> jibel: ah, whole lot of "jenkins fixed" with new python-apt \o/
<DanChapman> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot/+merge/192208
<balloons> DanChapman, even bigger diff than I was guessing. Thank you much!
<DanChapman> balloons, Yeah the tests are have been greatly improved compaired to the originals :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: wow! amazing!
<balloons> this is definitely a huge step in the right direction. We can build on this
<balloons> you nailed what I was wanting before.. logging and non-fatal failures
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah its coming along quite nicely :-)
<doug5> guys, is the merge automatically once the mp has been approved by reviewer and ci bot?
<balloons> hey doug5 -- I meant to check but I guess I didn't :-) Did your merge not go in?
<doug5> balloons, I updated the mp with the latest master, it should be fine
<balloons> doug5, ahh.. I just have to re-appove
<balloons> see the 'status' on the top as needs review?
<balloons> it has to be "top-approved"
<doug5> that means?
<balloons> which I've now just done. CI bot will pick up anything that has the top status "marked" as approved and merge it
<doug5> ok, got it
<balloons> :-)
<doug5> thx
<balloons> your are most welcome
<balloons> still working on the other views?
<doug5> yep
<doug5> I should have something done in the next few days
<balloons> cool.. should be straightforward..
<balloons> that will close everything currently in the app I think :-)
<balloons> perhaps they'll get editing implemented soon :-)
<doug5> that's nice :-)
<doug5> balloons, weird...this is not related to my changes, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1183/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_calendar/TestMainView/test_new_event_with_mouse_/
<balloons> hmm, no good.. Let me try it again.. if it works then there's a flaky test and we'll have to file a bug and have a look
<doug5> yep
<balloons> doug5, indeed it kicked it back again
<doug5> balloons, I saw
<doug5> balloons, if you don't have anyone available just assign the bug to me I'll work on it tomorrow
<doug5> *someone
<balloons> doug5, alrighty can do :-) Makes sense I think
<balloons> let me just file it now
<doug5> ok
<balloons> done doug5 .. thanks for having a look
<doug5> balloons, nop
<DanChapman> good night folks. see you all tomorrow :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, good night!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-23
<DanChapman> morning all
<pitti> jibel: how did you set up the trusty autopkgtests, OOI? you took a saucy VM and dist-upgraded? (there don't seem to be trusty cloud images yet)
<jibel> pitti, morning, that's what I did and there is a job that updates it every day until there is a cloud image for trusty
<jibel> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/doc/opening_a_new_release.md
<pitti> jibel: ack, merci
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> hello everybody!
<davmor2> elopio: hello dude how's sunny costa?
<elopio> davmor2: it's rainy costa at this time of the year.
<elopio> but it's nice, as long as you work from home :D
<davmor2> haha man you ruin my illusions of the sunny paradise of costa and vila does the same for france, I think I'll stay here at least there is sunshine :D
<elopio> davmor2: well, you can come to the rain forest, that's cool because it's rainy. Or you can go to the caribbean coast, that has the seasons backwards so now it's summer.
<davmor2> elopio: oh so like Australia who have their summer solstice on December the 21st
<rvr> elopio, alesage: I have updated the merge request for ubuntu-system-settings ..... but
<rvr> I also did a merge with trunk
<rvr> So now it's a mess to check the diff
<elopio> rvr: why aren't you merging against trunk?
<rvr> elopio: The tests were in very early stage
<elopio> rvr: so, first merge ~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/autopilot with trunk in a separate branch. Then the diff will be sane, I think.
<rvr> Good tip
<rvr> Hmm... the diff is not updated in Launchpad
<elopio> robotfuel: so, about select_pick_text
<elopio> using an index instead of text certainly solves the translation issues.
<elopio> robotfuel: but you said that the text might be created programatically. Why can't we add an objectName programatically along with the text?
<robotfuel> elopio: It could
<robotfuel> elopio: I think option selectors should probably be treated the same way.
<elopio> robotfuel: I would prefer to have objectName as an identifier, and index as a fall back id. Avoid text as much as possible.
<elopio> robotfuel: but maybe we don't need objectName in some cases, or we can't set them in some others. I'm blind here about the options and pickers, because I haven't touched them. I'll trust whatever you prefer.
<robotfuel> elopio: I don't know how easy that will be to implement, because right now the picks and selections in the optionselector are  just a list.
<robotfuel> elopio: I think app developers will want to select a pick or an option with the text of the option or pick.
<elopio> robotfuel: but you can assign an object name to list items. Like this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147558044/popover.qml
<elopio> robotfuel: I know people will find it easier to select by text, but it has so many problems that it would be great if we can encourage using objectNames from the emulators.
<robotfuel> elopio: ah I see, I was just going by the examples.
<elopio> if the API doesn't let select by text, they will have to add the objectNames, instead of adding text methods to the API. I think that's a win.
<robotfuel> elopio: I was looking at this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/Pickers.qml
<elopio> robotfuel: that's a good point.
<robotfuel> elopio: we need to update the example to only use the custom model. with the object name
<elopio> if the examples don't use objectName, or they don't support it, I think that would be a high priority bug as it blocks testability.
<robotfuel> elopio: I'll write a bug
<elopio> well, it doesn't block it if we are soft and adapt. But I think we shouldn't, let's not automate anything unless we have proper ids set.
<elopio> robotfuel: awesome, thanks.
<robotfuel> elopio: it would be nice to enforce using an objectName in objectselector and pickers in the code...
<robotfuel> er optionselecter
<robotfuel> or
<balloons> ping phillw
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> hey, so I've been busy editing the wiki and wanted to share with you some of the changes so they didn't freak you out :-)
<phillw> balloons: I saw the move to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/FAQ :)
<balloons> :-) Yea, the activities moniker was a bit antiquated.. I think it read much better as an FAQ, so I turned it into such
<balloons> then I dropped the cadence testing pages and added the 'roles' stuff
<balloons> I pushed emails on everything just now so I'll let you read the posts and mails rather than repeat it all here :-)
 * elfy has been reading
<balloons> let me think if there was anything else.. not really, just some re-linking and simplification
<phillw> I'll back track and check that my links from lubuntu now reflect the new page name.
 * Letozaf_ is reading too
<balloons> I put in a redirect to not break anything
<phillw> balloons: I know :D
<balloons> yea.. but the rename could still be a bit funny
<balloons> anyways, comments on the meat of the changes are appreciated ;-)
<phillw> provided you do not try to chain renames, it is fine.
<phillw> but, it is always a temporary measure. We are encouraged to check what pages refer to it.
<balloons> certainly
<phillw> docs is going to be a busy cycle with an LTS due out :)
<phillw> drat, lubuntu-testing wiki is allocated to me :D I will ask sergio (our TL for wiki) if he wants to have a look and further update his references for his application.
<phillw> for being a wiki admin / editor.
<phillw> actually, if he does have time; it would be a great one for him to have a look at. I did all the work on what was Activities :)
<balloons> phillw, yes.. it was easy to do the rename and tweak to FAQ
<balloons> much of that editing was already done, hah
<phillw> balloons: I never finished off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing there is now further duplication that can be removed. I don't need that page back until the pre-alphas really start to arrive. I'll liase with sergio and see if he can add it to his workload, else I'll do it myself.
<thomi> morning
<balloons> morning thomi
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, after reading what you posted I am quite exited, sounds good
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it can work fine I always
<Letozaf_> balloons, wanted to get more involved with bugs when I used to test
<Letozaf_> balloons, ISO's
<alesage> elopio ping
<alesage> balloons, ping
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm glad to hear it. It makes sense to me, and I want people to be able to self-direct even more
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! now I saw the (c) Carla Sella under the photo ! cool! :P
<balloons> not everyone has those skills :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) Yes I loved your salamander pic, so I took it :-)
<balloons> alesage, pong
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I'm happy you used it :P
<alesage> balloons, hiya, I'm doing the indicators autopilot tests and I'm coming to the point of having to ask the unity8 devs to give proper objectNames to things
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes also the "new roles" seem perfect
<alesage> balloons, have you witnessed such, and can you instruct, etc.?
<thomi> alesage: I recommend just doing it in your branch, and proposing a MP
<thomi> faster turnaround time that way
<Letozaf_> balloons, well everything more or less sounds good
<alesage> thomi fair, but /me might need a bit of a push to grok the QML, do you recall an MP as example?
<thomi> alesage: no, sorry
<thomi> my advice would be to dive in and mess around :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it will be easier to pick what to do with the "new roles"
<balloons> alesage, thomi is spot on. Just make the change in the qml and it will show in the merge. It's just a single line ;-)
<balloons> and yes that means you get to grok qml layouts.. it's not TOO bad once you get the hang of it
<balloons> Letozaf_, good.. we need more folks to gravitate towards the test writer and developer roles. I thought if I laid everything out it might be easier to do so
<balloons> at least now I can ask for people to join some of the specific projects we have
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's a good idea, otherwise you may think that testing is just testing ISO's
<balloons> more details can always be provided, but I'm glad you feel like it's a good first step
<Letozaf_> balloons, but there is much more
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. in fact I want to move testing well beyond isos
<balloons> I'd like to make testing isos largely an autopilot and preseed automated testing operation
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes testing ISO's get's quite "boring" after a while, so I think you are right
<elfy> Letozaf_: I assume by after a while you mean after you've done 2 :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, :D
<balloons> If you don't find anything exciting, then yes indeed
<elfy> :)
<balloons> retesting the same things again and again is best done with a machine
<balloons> breaking things, well elfy is good at that
<elfy> yay
<Letozaf_> balloons, exactly
<balloons> if he can't break the image he'll try something else
<balloons> so this is the culture I want to cultivate
<elfy> breaking things?
<balloons> exactly
<elfy> I'm all for that :)
<balloons> I knew you would be!
<elfy> I agree that testing apps is what people should be doing
<elfy> and how things 'look'
<balloons> I want to have as many folks as possible using the development release, trying to break stuff, uncovering bugs, and helping followup and get them fixed
<balloons> that's a much more interesting and useful workflow to me
<balloons> so the tester role tries to reflect that
<Letozaf_> well as balloons said let's let the machine's do the repetitive stuff
<balloons> do you feel it's been captured as such?
<elfy> yep - can see that
<Letozaf_> balloons, me too
<Letozaf_> balloons, and sounds exiting too :P
<balloons> excellent.. Then we can convince a few of those tester folks to write some automated tests too :-)
<balloons> it too is getting easier..
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I enjoy writing autopilot tests
<elfy> sadly it'll have to be a LOT easier before it makes any sense to me
<Letozaf_> balloons, even when "it wasn't easy"
<balloons> elfy, lol, we'll get there
<balloons> the emulators help quite a bit
 * balloons ducks thomi because he never stopped using 'emulators'
<thomi> heh
<elfy> balloons: when I can start an 'autopilot test writing application' and then go do stuff in a real application that runs in xfce and press a button at the end which produces a testcase
<elfy> then you will have got there :D
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Looking towards a Trusty Future! http://goo.gl/k7ykjQ
<balloons> elfy, it can certainly start there..  adding in the asserts and you could be done
<elfy> :)
<balloons> you get the concept, it's a matter of syntax then
<balloons> that's good.. I want everyone to at least get the concept of how it works.. you need it to write tests.. manual  or automated
<balloons> morning Noskcaj
<Letozaf_> balloons, pitty I do not have a Thar in my back yard to take a picture of :P
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> Letozaf_, you are quite diverse there in Italy, maybe it's there :-)
<Noskcaj> I'm back from the perl 5.18 migration (it killed my xchat)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh, :-)
 * balloons stills <3's perl
<Letozaf_> balloons, no don't think we got them here :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, but we've got goats!
<elfy> goats!!!
<balloons> Letozaf_, close enough.. grab a pic of a wild goat with long hair..you've got a tahr
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> so elfy, Letozaf_  no sessions this time, instead more wiki info.. I can be onboard with that completely. We'll see what others thingk
<Noskcaj> +1
<elfy> I think so balloons
<Noskcaj> just maybe don't make an extra irc channel
<elfy> Noskcaj: aaah - there was a reason for that :)
<elfy> irc is confusing enough for new people as it is without having to be in a channel like this full of people all talking about different things at the same
<Letozaf_> balloons, but we must find the way to make these wiki pages easy to find
<elfy> better to keep it seperate and on topic
<elfy> Letozaf_: no more than making sure sessions are easy to find :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, e1fy I was thinking of a sort of wiki page that had a link to all the other wiki pages, an index
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, so you start with the index and from there go everywhere you need
<balloons> elfy, are you archiving and migrating ubuntu+1 on the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<balloons> or keeping it flowing?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm.. like a table of contents page? a site index on a site?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> I'm not sure where I stand on a good index versus a search
<elfy> balloons: we didn't archive after raring - so it is now from 13.04 forward at the moment
<balloons> elfy, I seemingly remember that, ty
<elfy> nothing to stop us changing our minds in the future though
<elfy> we have the power - or at least 6 of us do ;)
<elfy> though I did add a BIG RED NOTICE :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think that sometimes non english speaking people could find it more difficult to use search, but it's just an idea
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you got a single wiki page from where you can find everything you need maybe it's easier
<elfy> Letozaf_: a simple wiki page with links with detail behind
<Letozaf_> e1fy yes
<elfy> Letozaf_: so that is a SNAP moment :)
<balloons> elfy, I can't login anyway, so ... :-(
<elfy> Letozaf_: try tab el - it's not a 1
<elfy> balloons: why?
<Letozaf_> elfy, :P
<balloons> I had forgotten it wasn't working for me
<balloons> sso
<elfy> balloons: you want me to sort for you?
<balloons> elfy, if it's possible, sure
<elfy> balloons: going to PM
<phillw> one of the things that does seem to recur is that of the X-Files theme, "the truth is out there". It seems we excel at making the information but are poor at making what where called 'one stop shops' which had the contents broken into smaller chinks. This is what i attempted with the re-write of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/FAQ Which, with the latest tweak from balloons I do think is an excellent template for basing what can be very in depth 
<elfy> balloons Letozaf_ phillw - in my opinion we overdo wiki pages and try to put too much on one page - they should be easy to read - much of the time they aren't
<elfy> too many links - too much text - too much to read in 15 minutes and people lose concentration
<Letozaf_> balloons, sometimes you start on one wiki page, follow the links and get lost, do not know where you started at
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, that's my feeling more or less
<phillw> elfy: and then we fail when people cannot find where to find information. It is a very delicate ballencing act :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but not always
<elfy> go listen to a lecture - information in the first 10 minutes - information in the last 10 minutes - not so much importance in between
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I know.. everyone has a love/hate with wiki's
<Letozaf_> balloons, but maybe you guys should hear what other people have to say about this, maybe my feeling isn't what other's feel
<phillw> that's why 30 min classroom sessions are good, unless people are prepped up for a real "brain burner" :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, phillw but on IRC you do not get what a good written wiki and a video screencast give
<balloons> I love hate video too, lol
<balloons> I prefer text..but that said I am VERY VERY much a visual learner
<phillw> Letozaf_: and some of us do not have speed to allow live video casts or reviewing you-tube etc. again, it is something that needs to be discussed :)
<balloons> so for things outside of my comfort zone I want a video
<balloons> tech things typically I want to skim for details and that is easier with text
<balloons> youtube vids can be downloaded to watch without having to worry about streaming, but I agree.. having both is the better option
<elfy> I hate videos
<Letozaf_> elfy, I like them because you can stop them an rewind to see what you want over and over again if needed
<Letozaf_> well not rewind...
<Letozaf_> whatever
<elfy> :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but maybe you are right that on certain things videos are good and on others text is
<elfy> I can do that with books too :)
<balloons> I try to do both everytime
<phillw> Letozaf_: I prefer slide shots with the screen images, but each to their own. The use of a slide show has all but died on classroom as they do take a lot of putting together and needs new people to install and understand how to use them.
<balloons> but the video is MUCH more indepth
<balloons> the autopilot video for instance isn't even close
<balloons> the wiki page covers 1% of the video
<balloons> you simply can't cover more than that in text
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes you are right
<Letozaf_> balloons, phillw so maybe each time it's better to see if video, text or slides are better
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I prefer those to IRC
<balloons> yea.. I would rather it went straight to text on a wiki over IRC
<phillw> he he, I mist look to re-do this classroom session; it is now quite dated! http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119
<Letozaf_> phillw, also this classroom session looks quite good
<elfy> balloons: I'd be +1 to wiki and video as long as the detail is in the wiki as well
<Letozaf_> elfy, sound good
<Letozaf_> sorry sounds good
<balloons> I think we're in more or less agreement then
<balloons> we'll see who else responds
<balloons> in summary, no sessions, instead produce wiki tutorials with screenshots or video (or both) :-)
<elfy> I'm up for helping with wiki when it comes to it
<phillw> As you know, I'm going to be more on docs, but am more than happy to update the virt-manager one and it's little friend guestfish if you want.
<elfy> balloons: yep
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah sounds good!
<balloons> so back to what Letozaf_ said, what do we think about putting all these on the wiki somewhere>
<balloons> just a page listing everything out or ?
<balloons> hehe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Tutorials
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes that's more or less what I meant
<balloons> the faq page fufills what's on there now.. but we can grab the wiki address and list it out with tutorials instead
<elfy> balloons: that does the ticket - precognition ftw :)
<balloons> well I tried the idea out last time we wanted to do this
<balloons> but it didn't fly then
<balloons> perhaps it's ready now
<phillw> balloons: we managed to keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy within reasonable limits of what should be on, what actually is, a fairly complicated set of subjects. I'm sure the layout can be tidied up.
<Letozaf_> phillw, yes I like this page, a lot of links just on one page
<Letozaf_> phillw, so you have a starting point to go back to after getting "lost" in all the other links
<elfy> cya tomorrow everyone
<Letozaf_> elfy, good night! :D
<phillw> Letozaf_: I also do try to ensure that every sub page has "Go back" tab, We use the same thing in html called 'return to top' and I do think they do let people go dig and dig, always having the bread crumbs to get back to where they were.
<phillw> Letozaf_: I do, however have to say, this is a *lot* easier to agree on at the outset than having to retro fit them! (It was a *lot* of work on what is now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/FAQ )
<Letozaf_> phillw, this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/FAQ  look good
<Letozaf_> phillw, do not know if you can have something like what you have in launchpad
<Letozaf_> phillw, on a wiki
<Letozaf_> phillw, for instance:
<Letozaf_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/
<Letozaf_> phillw, the third line, it has the path in and if you want to go back you just click on the page you want to go back to
<Letozaf_> phillw, even if it is not the previous on, but two or three pages back
<Letozaf_> phillw, the ~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk : /tests/autopilot (revision 125)     lin
<Letozaf_> sorry line
<phillw> Letozaf_: not my knowledge on wiki. It can track sub pages using 'index'
<phillw> I'm still getting to grips with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag having had the new tag approved. (You will see there we also do have "Back to Top")
<Letozaf_> phillw, well mabye index could do as well
<phillw> index looks for sub pages, I'm not sure how the search function works yet :)
<phillw> We do now have a recent intake of docs people and the team is lot more active. I'm sure that quality / testing and the wiki / docs team will be working together as the LTS looms! One thing that was pointed out was the lack in number of people running release+1 so that the pages could be updated.
<knome> balloons, +1 for combining qa and bug squad teams, but that's going to need quite a lot of work.
<phillw> so, there will be testers new to docs and doc people new to testing! It will be nothing if not fun for us all :)
<Letozaf_> phillw, balloons I like this for instance :  http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<Letozaf_> phillw, balloons but it doesn't mean that what I like is ok for others :P
<Letozaf_> phillw, balloons here you get one page pointing to all the others, it you get "lost" you just go back to the index
<phillw> Letozaf_: that looks very good, any idea how it was written?
<Letozaf_> phillw, nope! sorry
<Letozaf_> phillw, maybe balloons has
<balloons> phillw, that's written using sphinx
<phillw> I'll ask on the docs team, we have been discussing that manual and docs use two different systems and they will not be merged for 14.04.
<balloons> it's generated with each new build of autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, phillw going to bed now :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, ciao!
<phillw> I've vaguely heard of it.... goes uses my search engine
<Letozaf_> ciao to everyone :D
<balloons> knome, thanks for the input
<phillw> Letozaf_: sleep well, great to have a chat about things!
<phillw> drat....
<balloons> knome, I must admit I don't know of everything that will be required.. I'm going to lean on some folks who have insights on both sides
<balloons> but it makes sense I think
<phillw> balloons: and nor do we from the docs side. But what is really heartening is that we are discussing these matters.
<balloons> phillw, yes there are commonalities with docs also
<knome> balloons, i could try to organise some time to sit down and talk about it some day if you'd want
<phillw> what you test, gets released... There's more commonalty than you may 1st think :D
<knome> balloons, i don't know too much about bug squatting, but i have some ideas i think would be beneficial to share
<balloons> knome, go for it.. I have a few mins now
<balloons> if you do too :-)
<knome> hehe, see PM
<knome> going to sleep soonish
<balloons> no worries.. ahh yes that sleep thing!
<balloons> we'll talk soon enough I'm sure
<knome> yep, i've been postponing a number of things to next week... maybe then ;)
<knome> ok, bbl
<elopio> alesage: pong. I'm sorry, too late?
<alesage> elopio no worries, balloons and thomi helped :)
<elopio> nice.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-24
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know if nicholas skaggs is here on irc...?
<TheLordOfTime> oh that's balloons lol
<TheLordOfTime> xD
<TheLordOfTime> yo balloons ping
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> TheLordOfTime, but I think he is taking dinner
<TheLordOfTime> SergioMeneses, well, no matter, i'll hunt him down in -bugs, since he's proposing merging bugsquad and QA teams
<TheLordOfTime> and, well...
<TheLordOfTime> i think bdmurray and bugcontrol gets a say... xD
<SergioMeneses> TheLordOfTime, that is ok :)
<pitti> Good morning
<nixnine> anyone know how to remove an infected file found in chkrootkit?
<DanChapman> morning everyone
<pitti> hey DanChapman, how are you?
<DanChapman> pitti, hey there. Im good thanks, and yourself?
<pitti> DanChapman: very well, thanks
<pitti> chasing all the autopkgtest failures that we got in trusty
<jibel> morning DanChapman
<jibel> Good morning pitti
<jibel> how are tou?
<jibel> you
<jibel> ?
<pitti> bonjour jibel ! je vais bien, et toi ?
<DanChapman> pitti yes I had seen there was quite a few yesterday ;-). Talking of autopkgtests, you know we did some tests last cycle for the default installed apps and had a run on jenkins,  do you think they would be better off being run as autopkgtests like you did with shotwell. I still need to chat with balloons about what the plans with them are, I just think they are a bit wasted currently
<DanChapman> jibel, good morning o/
<pitti> jibel: first time that I really enjoy my shiny new 16 GB of RAM, running some three autopkgtest VMs in parallel and all in RAM :)
<pitti> DanChapman: indeed, ATM I cannot even find them any more in jenkins
<jibel> pitti, I'm a bit tired, I drove nearly all day yesterday, not the kind of thing I fancy the most
<pitti> DanChapman: as autopkgtest they would be a lot more visible in the sense that they'll block package migration etc.
<pitti> DanChapman: and people get notified
<pitti> DanChapman: but they run in a rather restricted environment, of course
<pitti> DanChapman: btw, we now have autopilot-sandbox-run which should make this much easier
<pitti> jibel: oha, where?
<DanChapman> pitti, great thats what i thought, well I will get on to balloons about a plan to get it done
<jibel> pitti, from my home to my mother's place near Vannes (south of Brittany), nearly 4 hours one way and back in the evening
<pitti> jibel: ouch; not quite like vacation
<jibel> pitti, not quite :)
<jibel> pitti, talking about autopkgtest, network-manager is completely frozen. it happened 2 days ago already, I cannot even connect to the VM.
<jibel> I'm wondering if it modified network configuration and ssh loses connectivity
<pitti> jibel: yeah, that's on my list too
<pitti> jibel: it already broke late in saucy, some upload broke wpa_supplicant for how we use it in testing
<pitti> jibel: I cannot reproduce the new hang on the dnsmasq test, but I can reproduce the previous failure
<pitti> jibel: "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Permission denied"
<pitti> that goes away when I disable apparmor, I'll chke
<pitti> check
<slickymaster> good morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<doug5> can anyone trigger a rebuild on ubuntu-calender-app? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1188/console
<pitti> fginther: I just tried to re-run the messaging-app tests, as you upgraded the otto runners
<pitti> fginther: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/56/console
<pitti> fginther: "Resolving lp (lp)... failed: Name or service not known." when trying to checkout the branch?
<pitti> fginther: (not my branch, the autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy one)
<pitti> fginther: also, this might need an update to -trusty?
<fginther> pitti, vila is in the process of cloning the testrunner branch to a trusty branch, but this is not your problem.
<fginther> pitti, the job requires a zip archive containing the packages from a builder job, it can't work directly on your bzr branch
<fginther> pitti, for that you would need to use http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/
<pitti> fginther: oh, I thought that's where I started it off the last time
<pitti> fginther: ah, so I picked the wrong job; sorry, thank you!
<fginther> pitti, no worries, it's not documented or anythings :-)
<pitti> fginther: so close, all tests (on both phones) succeed, just not the otto one :)
<vila> fginther: argh, I've been delayed there by yet another fire that I'm still fighting, expect lag :-(
<fginther> vila, understandable :-)
<fginther> elopio_, ping
<elopio_> morning!
<elopio_> fginther: pong.
<fginther> elopio_, sorry, in t meeting be available soon
<elopio_> fginther: ok.
<SergioMeneses> morning elopio_ \o
<elopio_> hola SergioMeneses.
<balloons> elopio, thanks for adding those dependencies for AP 1.4 :-) But will the transition not occur nicely?
<elopio> balloons: I'll figure it out as soon as I finish helping timp. From what they said to me yesterday, it seems not.
<elopio> and all the branches failed because it seems otto is already in 1.4.
 * balloons should check the ml before pinging.. sorry, I see your mail now
<WebbyIT> Hi balloons, how are you? :)
<elfy> morning balloons
<balloons> morning WebbyIT and elfy
<WebbyIT> balloons: shall you help me with a test, please?
<WebbyIT> I don't understand why it fails
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1240566/+merge/192241/comments/443027
<balloons> WebbyIT, sure thing
<WebbyIT> ok, thanks
<balloons> ohh hmm
<DanChapman> morning balloons, afternoon elfy
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<balloons> WebbyIT, well things are transitioning to trusty
<elfy> DanChapman: no wiki yet?
<balloons> and it seems to be saying the ubuntu-team-sdk ppa doesn't have a trusty package
<balloons> let me see if this happens to my mp too
<balloons> DanChapman, how are you! :-)
<WebbyIT> balloons: on my local machine they work
<WebbyIT> but I have raring/saucy
<balloons> WebbyIT, right.. depending on the my results I'll bug francis :-)
<DanChapman> elfy, ahh yes I have made a start on it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dpniel I will get it finished some point today. So feel free to fill it out a little :-)
<WebbyIT> balloons: thanks :)
<DanChapman> balloons, I'm good thanks, and yourself? I'm just sorting out the gtk emulator MP so shall be requesting a review from you in a bit. :-P
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm doing well.. Trying to get things settled for trusty.. lots to nail down and discuss.. Feedback has been good so far, so I'm excitied
<balloons> it's an lts release, and we can help make it awesome :-)
<balloons> speaking of which, I need to move over today to trusty :-)
<elfy> bit late balloons - it's been released ...
<elfy> where you been?
<balloons> downloaded the package updates..
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> WebbyIT, yep I got the same issue
<DanChapman> balloons, indeed! What is the intended plan with the ubuntu autopilot tests? I was thinking about it earlier and spoke with pitti briefly about it possibly being better to run them as autopkgtests like pitti did with shotwell, they seem to be a bit wasted atm.
<WebbyIT> balloons: ok, I'll wait
<balloons> fginther, I suspect you are a busy man today, but there is no trusty builds for the ubuntu-sdk, thus the core apps landing bot is failing
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<fginther> balloons, ahh. that can be fixed
<fginther> thanks for pointing out the problem
<balloons> DanChapman, yes we should talk about those.. there has been a bit of a push to figure out what tests we have for the desktop and get it into the CI enviroment more directly.. aka, so it shows on the QA dashboard
<balloons> since we have the CI team now to look after these things the burden on running them by use isn't so great.
<balloons> making them all into autopkg tests is one way to solve the problem I guess
<elfy> DanChapman: all done :) payment later when I'm driving you nuts asking autopilot questions lol
<DanChapman> balloons, what other options do we have to run them??
<balloons> gema, jibel did you have any concrete plans for the community created desktop autopilot apps running at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/77/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/?
<DanChapman> elfy, your a star, thankyou :-)
<elfy> I don't write them often :)
<gema> balloons: I 'd like to run them
<gema> on every image
<balloons> so you'd like to make them a part of the daily image testing then?
<jibel> balloons, that's on my list of tests to open for trusty just after ubiquity
<balloons> so we'll be able to point to some results on reports.qa.ubuntu.com every day?
<jibel> balloons, and I would like to run them in VMs instead of hardware. Now that daily release is running every 4h it doesn't let much time to run them.
<jibel> balloons, that I don't know, becasue the dashboard can only be fed with results from utah
<balloons> hmm.. gema do you have thoughts on getting them on the dashboard?
<balloons> as DanChapman mentions, we could convert them to autopkg tests and presume that is the way to write them going forward.. I'm not sure it's required, but we should think about which way is the best way to go, then do it
<balloons> it's a good question
<elfy> balloons: while I remember - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/ubiquity    "Our goal is to have this in place and running for the 14.04 cycle in time for the first milestone testing. " does that mean flavours first milestone or Ubuntu's ?
<balloons> elfy, hehe.. clever
<balloons> We want it up and running asap.. and DanChapman is on the case!
<elfy> got my breaking things head on ;)
<elfy> ahah - 2 reasons then :p
<xnox> elfy: balloons: first milestone is 1st month, as per launchpad.
<xnox> which is roughly before the end of november.
<balloons> I wouldn't commit us to anything more than having it down for 14.04 final. But we want in place as soon as possible
<xnox> which needs (a) daily images started to build (b) me merging the tests (c) getting them to run =)
<elfy> okey doke - thanks for info :)
<DanChapman> xnox, while your about, is there a way I can determine the flavor being installed? platform.dist seems to just show 'Ubuntu' on all flavors. I'm trying to avoid figuring it out from the page_title
<xnox> DanChapman: yes you can.
<xnox> DanChapman: first word of /.disk/info on the cd, which is /cdrom/.disk/info on the booted live cd.
<xnox> DanChapman: and there is a helper function in ubiqutiy to "fetch" that, which you should be able to "copy&paste" or import and use.
<DanChapman> xnox, brilliant cheers i'll give that a shot. Thankyou
<DanChapman> balloons, have you come across this error before http://paste.ubuntu.com/6295499/
<balloons> DanChapman, yes yes I have
<balloons> that's a common error when autopilot and the lib packages are not in sync
<balloons> it means exactly what is says. if the protocol is not the same version it has trouble communicating and throws the error
<DanChapman> balloons, ahh ok cheers
<balloons> the fix is to make sure you are running the autopilot version you want to be running, and ensure all the packages are the same version
<balloons> so libraries and autopilot are both 1.3 or both 1.4
<balloons> DanChapman, re autopilot desktop tests. For now let's let jibel get them running as he plans to do and then see where things fall out. We've done the work to write them and running them as part of the image testing or during build works for me, as long as they are being run :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, ok mate
<borg_> Hi, the python-qwt5-qt4 package in the current saucy repository is broken. It results in an immediate segfault if used.
<borg_> I am pretty sure that there was just some kind of fault while the package was build.
<anv_esh> Hello
<borg_> i rebuild the package from source and it works
<borg_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyqwt5/+bug/1243102 (see last comment)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243102 in pyqwt5 (Ubuntu) "python-qwt5-qt4 segfaults immediately in saucy" [Undecided,New]
<borg_> who can i contact to rebuild and reupload the package?
<anv_esh> I'm new to the development community. Can anyone help me out?
<anv_esh> Anyone?
<balloons> borg_, best to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<balloons> borg_, they should be able to help sponser something to fix it
<borg_> balloons: thx
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i was looking for ya earlier
<TheLordOfTime> you busy?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, give me a min
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, OK.  i'm having issues sending emails hence why i'd like someone to be able to hear my opinions :P
<TheLordOfTime> (about the QA/Bugsquad merger thing)
<f-jack> How do i sign up for the QA team I am currenty a bugsquad member
<cgoldberg> elopio, hey..  regarding Autopilot 1.4 update. so we first want to port those tests, but not merge them yet?  little confused on order of upgrade
<cgoldberg> elopio, also, i can review that stack of branches with the version upgrade.. have you run each one?
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, let me know when you're not busy :)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, go for it
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i would suggest making a note that tester and bug triager would overlap
<TheLordOfTime> because there are triagers who triage bugs in the dev release without actually doing everything else a tester does
<TheLordOfTime> case in point myself, I triage nginx bugs in the dev releases, but that's kinda my focus for triaging so that makes sense.
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, under this model, the idea would be they are still "testers".. just focused on bug work
<balloons> if you have to install and use the devel release at all, you would fall under that
<balloons> of course people can play multiple roles
<TheLordOfTime> true, i meant that you should also make a note there is going to be occasional overlap
<TheLordOfTime> at least, on paper, in case someone gets confused about that
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<balloons> well we want things to be clearer, not more confusing:-)
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise, looks good, but i agree with leaving the discussion open a bit
<TheLordOfTime> maybe get bdmurray's opinion ;)
<TheLordOfTime> true
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> urgh, time for another coffee break >.>
<elfy> some are more likely to be more interested in one side of it than the other
<elfy> especially if they try to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage :p
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
 * TheLordOfTime returns with extra strong coffee
<balloons> yes no problems if folks only do certain activities.. nothing wrong with people doing what they enjoy
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i'm all for the merger though :P
<balloons> that is the point.. just want to expose folks to as many oppurtunties as possible. variety is nice to have
<TheLordOfTime> that means there's more collaboration between QA and bug triagers xD
<elfy> which in itself has got to be a good thing
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<elfy> especially if it leads to better bug reports - which we can only hope leads to more being dealt with
<TheLordOfTime> well, the system has changed a bit, a lot fo the issues i see nowadays of 'Unaddressed Bugs' are just old bug reports that were never autoclosed come EOLs
<TheLordOfTime> unless you include the nginx bugs, a few of them are still open because i haven't gotten to them yet xD
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah a big issue is just old, neglected bugs
<elfy> I really should go through bugs I've commented/me too'd - I know that most of them will be EOL'd
<TheLordOfTime> that may have been fixed, but the bug reports didn't get closed or something
<TheLordOfTime> elfy, quite a few were autoclosed for a given release, but yeah going through bugs wouldn't hurt.
<elfy> indeed - if only to stop them showing when I click bugs at my lp page :)
<elopio> cgoldberg: hey, sorry, I was in a meeting
<elopio> cgoldberg: thanks for the offer.
<elopio> so what we need is to make branches for all the projects that will work with autopilot 1.4
<elopio> but do not merge them until we have autopilot 1.4 on the jenkins runners.
<elopio> robotfuel is also helping.
<elopio> cgoldberg: can you start with the calculator?
<robotfuel> I am doing the ubuntu-filemanager-app now
<TheLordOfTime> elfy, heh.
<robotfuel> while I wait for mir to build
<robotfuel> elopio: where do I get libautopilot-qt for autopilot 1.4
<elopio> robotfuel: I had to build it myself.
<elopio> robotfuel: do you know how?
<robotfuel> elopio: yes
<elopio> I didn't, so spent the past hour figuring it out :)(
<robotfuel> elopio: I was hoping for a ppa :P
<elopio> robotfuel: I think they have just removed it from the ppa, or something like that.
<elopio> I'm not understanding all the details of the mess.
<cgoldberg> elopio, sure.. stepping out for a sec then will work on  calc
<davmor2> elopio: isn't just qmake name_of_guild ?
<robotfuel> elopio: dpkg-buildpackage works for anything with a debian directory.
<elopio> davmor2: it's dpkg-buildpackage
<davmor2> good to know :)
<elopio> robotfuel: yes, I just thought libautopilot-qt was build from the autopilot branch. Had to dig to find the autopilot-qt project.
<elopio> then the dependencies made a mess on my machine.
<elopio> now I think my toolkit branch is ready, making a last run.
<thomi> morning
<elopio> thomi: we are here breaking everything.
<thomi> elopio: \o/
<elopio> thomi: take a look at the autopilot 1.4 thread on the qa-team list.
<thomi> elopio: I'm writing a very angry email about it right now.
<elopio> I'll tell didrocks that you are angry with him :)
<thomi> not angry with didrocks
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, is autopilot vers.  1.3.1  the right version to use, the docs are about 1.4
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> we are migrating to 1.4 for the core apps
<Letozaf_> balloons, now ?
<balloons> yes, elopio is working on it ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! but if I have to write autopilot tests, what should I use now ? should I wait or what ?
<balloons> for the moment everything will continue to run under 1.3.. if you write new stuff, feel free to use 1.4
<balloons> we will be migrating too it.. so any bugs found will need to be fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons, so if I want to fix a broken test, it's firs better to fix it using 1.3 ?
<Letozaf_> sorry first
<balloons> in the end it doesn't matter, but everything will be running 1.4 soon
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> the app might not have any issues with 1.3 to 1.4
<balloons> but it's not a bad idea to use 1.4 for stuff now
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine, thanks
<elopio> robotfuel, cgoldberg: the first one is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-1.4/+merge/192574
<robotfuel> Letozaf_: the thing to watch out for is select_single raise an error in 1.4 when it doesn't find anything, instead of returning None like 1.3.
<Letozaf_> robotfuel, ok thanks, so assertions about something equal or not equal None  are better be changed
<robotfuel> Letozaf_: yes,  https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-1.4/+merge/192574 is a good example
<elopio> balloons: do we have all the tests passing on all the applications using 1.3?
<balloons> elopio, in theory :-)
<elfy> balloons: just looking at finishing up the Ubuntu One addition to testcases - do things like OEM setup/non-english installs all have the same thing?
<elfy> can I assume that if the testcase has "Input your initial user details and password" then it will also have the Ubuntu One item ?
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean?
<elfy> the Ubuntu One setup bit you get in Ubuntu installs - will the same thing be there in OEM install/non-english installs
<elfy> do they need the change to be made as well
<balloons> ohh.. yes they exist in oem installs, but I believe that's a bug.. meaning it shouldn't exist in the initial oem install
<balloons> but only the user install
<elfy> ok - just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to waste time
<elfy> if it's a bug in OEM I'll not do anything for that one
<balloons> I would set it up properly
<balloons> no ubuntu one during oem install
<elfy> k - ignoring that testcase then :)
<balloons> but have it exist during  user install piece
<elfy> aaah - ok - got you - reading the whole testcase now :)
<elfy> would it be after "Add end user details and click Continue"
<balloons> after the reboot for end user install
<balloons> basically you install with oem, setup for end user
<balloons> then reboot.. the end user will go through an install, and during that we should see the ubuntu one config ;-)
<elfy> yep - understood - not sure where exactly - I'll mail you with where I think it is - you can reply at your leisure :)
<elfy> or we're going to go back and forth ;)
<balloons> lol.. send the mp as best you can
<balloons> I think you'll get it :-)
<elfy> ok - trusting soul you are :p
<fetz> evening
<balloons> evening fetz !
<fetz> Hi Nick, looking at the new jobs on the QA site, dont know what to choose :/ i like writing tests and love testing lol
<elfy> do both - I do :)
<fetz> thats a good point never thought abouot doing them both :D
<elfy> :)
<knome> you can even do both and more :P
<elfy> that too - but I thought it polite to not say so :)
<fetz> haha yeah need to see how much i can fit in
<elfy> always a little bit more :D
<knome> well my suggestion is to rather do one thing well than three things badly
<fetz> yeah im good at breaking stuff thats why i like testing
<elfy> balloons: ok - that's pushed and ready for you now then
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, what'll happen with bugsquad, is that just going to become a subteam of the QA team or something?
<TheLordOfTime> or will thebugsquaders all have to join the QA team
<cgoldberg> elopio, i'm building autopilot from trunk, it's 1.3.1?  where's the 1.4 branch?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, that's an implementation detail, but I suppose either works
<elopio> cgoldberg: they changed trunk to point to 1.3. I'm not sure how to find 1.4 now.
<elopio> thomi?
<elopio> I had it branched, so I just didn't pull the change.
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, trying to decide whether to preempt by joining QA team, or doing nothing, depending on implementation
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, :-) can't hurt to join the team. part of me says to close the team and expire everyone after x amount of time and encourage them to join the new team
<balloons> another says just make it a subteam, but then folks will have to join both
<balloons> then there is the issue of bug controls with the admin teams
<balloons> so I don't think we can just close them all up
<elfy> can't bugsquad team be a member of qa team
<TheLordOfTime> elfy, that's what i thought
<balloons> yes
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, it *is* possible to just have BugSquad be a member of the QA team
<elfy> then no-one personally has to do anything
<TheLordOfTime> thereby everything applies
<balloons> right
<TheLordOfTime> that was what i was asking whether that would happen
<balloons> I don't see why note, I was just listing scenarios
<TheLordOfTime> then bugcontrol still maintains bug authorities that they have (i think)
<balloons> *not
<balloons> right.. bugcontrol will stay as is
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<balloons> that's a big ball of worms to try and change bugcontrol
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, because bugcontrol is handled separately from bugsquad.
<balloons> which is good :-)
<TheLordOfTime> oh god, let's not, i don't want to have to be stuck on the wrong side of triage permissions :P
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, what's the qa team on lp
<elfy> I vote for making TheLordOfTime need more coffee - but he'll know that :p
<TheLordOfTime> their url :P
<TheLordOfTime> elfy, that's a perpetually permanent "Approved" vote xD
<TheLordOfTime> but its no secret i need my coffee to keep going :P
 * TheLordOfTime sips on his 3rd cup of coffee of the day
<fetz> ill get the kettle on
<knome> if something is a ball of worms to change/poke, then that probably should be poked...
<balloons> hehe fetz.. can you put tea on too?
<fetz> u take sugar?
 * balloons notes knome likes tipping over baskets
<balloons> fetz, straight please, no sugar :-)
<elfy> pffft - you lot with your funny timezones ... I've been through tea/coffee/tea and am on brandy now
<balloons> rofl
<fetz> haha
<knome> well why not? if it helps to clean up the community...
<knome> elfy, oh oh, that reminds me i have a yummy british beer!
<elfy> knome: there are a few :)
<balloons> knome, actually in this case it's setup properly, so no reason to undo it
<knome> balloons, are you trying to hide some facts from me? :P
<knome> if it's set up proprely, at least document it well..
<knome> elfy, hehe, not in my fridge :)
<elfy> :)
<balloons> knome, bugcontrol? afaik it's all good and proper
<knome> elfy, http://www.oakhamales.com/citra.html
<knome> balloons, hehe. is it documented? :)
<balloons> I guess if we proceed with the merge we shall find out eh?
<balloons> it's all part of the process.. discovering things :-)
<fetz> When will the merger go ahead?
<balloons> I want to let everyone have there say, so I wouldn't push for a yay or nay for a few more days
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: I think it's this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing though I might be wrong and often am
<balloons> elfy, yep that looks correct
<fetz> kettles boiled. one tea no sugar and another coffee for thelord and a straight vodka for elfy ... sorry no brandy
<elfy> :)
 * balloons sips readily
<TheLordOfTime> see, i don't mind joining yet another team :p
<knome> balloons, now wait a bit, that's elfy's cup!
<TheLordOfTime> besides, i lurk here and comment on stuff all the time where its needed on the mailing list :P
<fetz> remember that error with the cyborg mice i found with 13.10 I found a fix by adding it into /etc/x11/xorg after installation but is there anyway that could be automated so when the user plugs in that type  of mouse it just works?
 * elopio <- lunch
<thomi> elopio: no idea sorry, I haven't caught up on how the project has been changed yet
<alesage> thomi can you instruct on how to make an autopilot test run only on the phone?
<thomi> alesage: looka t AP docs for autopilot.platform
<thomi> there's an example there
<alesage> thomi cool thanks
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: you can get 1.4 in the autopilot ppa
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: but you have to build libautopilot-qt
<robotfuel> cgoldberg: hmm that might be an old version :/ 20130917
<balloons> fetz, I suspect not
<fetz> yeah might not be worth adding it unless alot of users have the same mouse lol
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! testdrive will have support for ubuntugnome soon https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/ubuntugnome-release/+merge/192530 :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thomi TheLordOfTime \o
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, woot
<TheLordOfTime> hello, SergioMeneses.
<fetz> nice!
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons nice post http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/10/quality-and-community-in-trusty-cycle.html I hope to be more active this cycle with the qateam
<balloons> SergioMeneses, glad you like the changes
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I heard you will be more involved with docs, right?
<fetz> im looking forward to this one gonna spend as much time as possible on it
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes I intend to be a bit more involed
<balloons> with docs that is
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i joined the quality team on LP now :P
<fetz> welcome lord ;)
<TheLordOfTime> in case you were curious :P
<TheLordOfTime> although in any case that's because of the proposed merger of bugsquad and QA
<robotfuel> what replaces self.assertThat(self.select_single(<thing>), Eventually(Not(Is(None))) in autopilot 1.4?
<robotfuel> elopio: ^ thomi ^
<thomi> otp
<thomi> robotfuel: wait_select_single
<robotfuel> thomi: thanks
<robotfuel> thomi: what's the best way to do Eventually(Equals(None)) in 1.4? Eventually(Equals(dbus.StateNotFoundError))?
<thomi> robotfuel: use select_many, and assert that it equals []
<thomi> it's slightly more clunky, but that's the trade-off we had to make to make select_single more intuitive
<robotfuel> I need 2 functions for the same thing  now :(, but it did get rid of alot of duplicate code.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-25
<pitti> thomi: hm, failure @ https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot/print-tree/+merge/192134
<pitti> thomi: "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/autopilot/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<pitti> thomi: looks like a PPA bootstrapping issue?
<thomi> pitti: yeah - I guess we're not building trusty packages yet?
<pitti> thomi: I guess once the first MP lands, we would?
<thomi> I'm officially EOD'd - are you able to poke that for me please? I guess it needs a config change in the CI team
<pitti> chicken-egg :)
<thomi> yeah, maybe'
<pitti> thomi: no, that's "our" PPA
<thomi> or maybe someone from the CI team can do something
<pitti> thomi: I suppose I could just do a manual upload
<thomi> oh, ok
<thomi> might be best, just to get it started
<pitti> thomi: a no-change upload of xpathselect as 1.4bzr38trusty0, sounds ok?
<pitti> it's small, and the next commit will have a newer release
<thomi> sounds good
<thomi> it's only a PPA :)
<pitti> up'ed
<pitti> jibel: I can reproduce the dnsmasq "kills my eth0" problem locally with run-adt-test
<pitti> jibel: for debugging this, it would be incredibly useful to have an easy way to log into the VM aside from ssh -- WDYT about providing a serial console with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6299102/ ?
<pitti> $ nc -U /run/shm/adt/trusty-amd64*.img.serial
<pitti> there I can log in, and have a shell
<pitti> jibel: added documentation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6299120/
<pitti> jibel: (fixed the "Right" typo locally)
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, excellent. That's useful indeed. Otherwise you can connect with VNC but not always helpful depending on the state of the VM
<pitti> jibel: oh, VNC? for an autopkgtest-like VM?
<pitti> jibel: I thought that was a graphical thing only
<pitti> jibel: ok to push?
<jibel> pitti, it gives you a console when there is no graphical environment, but also a graphical environment when there is one. But that's probably overkill for autpkgtest because we never use graphical environment
<jibel> pitti, ok to push
<pitti> jibel: FYI, did a followup commit to explain how to do that with minicom (which looks much prettier0
<iahmad> anyone confirm which jenkins instance is used by community?
<jibel> iahmad, no jenkins instance is *used* by community, but results are publish to a public instance on jenkins.qa.u.c
<iahmad> jibel, I see, don't find if any of the community app tests are running on jenkins, unless I am looking at wrong place.
<jibel> iahmad, does it answer your question or did you mean something else?
<jibel> iahmad, which app phone apps or desktop apps?
<iahmad> jibel, phone apps
<iahmad> jibel, e.g. calendar, calculator, music etc
<jibel> iahmad, results for these apps are published on the dashboard http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/5:20131024:20131024/4802/ for example
<jibel> iahmad, let me check if jenkins jobs are published too
<jibel> iahmad, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/ I see calculator, calendar, ... on this page
<jibel> iahmad, are they the jobs you are refering to?
<iahmad> jibel, right, exactly
<gema> iahmad: if you log in with your open id
<gema> you'll see which internal instance they refer to
<gema> and if you have the vpn set up, you can navigate to those from the dashboard
<iahmad> gema, I don't seem to have login account for it
<iahmad> I can login to the dashboard
<gema> iahmad: your same open id
<gema> that yo7u use for everything else
<iahmad> gema, ack
<gema> iahmad: I was referring to log in to the dashboard, we cannot log in on external jenkins, only retoaded can
<jibel> pitti, for dh-python test, I think a restriction allow-stderr will fix it
<pitti> jibel: how so?
<pitti> jibel: this is complaining about some missing python2.6 stuff
<pitti> and the test fails with code 2
<pitti> (I just ran it in a local trusty VM)
<jibel> pitti, hm, http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-dh-python/5/ fails with a code 4 and nosetests output on stderr
<pitti> jibel: ah, that too; but it's the dsc0t-dh-python-stdout which is the "interesting" bit
<pitti> jibel: but thanks for pointing out, that is missing as well
<jibel> pitti, thanks for correcting me, I was looking at the console and saw all the tests passing :)
<pitti> jibel: ah, the allow-stderr is already there
<pitti> jibel: "fun" that it succeeds in an schroot runner, but fails in kvm
<pitti> jibel: filed a debian bug for dh-python, I don't know how to fix it
<pitti> jibel: until then we shouldn't let the new version near trusty and keep it in -proposed
<pitti> as that smells like an actual bug
<jibel> pitti, okay, thanks.
<slickymaster> morning all
<DanChapman> morning everyone
<DanChapman> hey slickymaster
<slickymaster> DanChapman: how are you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> fginther: did you sometimes observe timeouts in the otto tester? I got one in http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/93/console
<pitti> fginther: in the previous 4 or so builds I triggered today I got some actual ap logs; I'll just retry, but I wonder what went wrong here
<pitti> fginther: it's the exact same code that worked before, I just fixed a race in ofono-phonesim-autostart
<fginther> pitti, if something fails before it gets to the autopilot test is can just time out.
<pitti> fginther: right, I was just wondering if that was an exceptionally rare case or something like that just happens from time to time
<fginther> pitti, this used to hit us a lot when a package setup failed (which has been corrected) but there may still be a hole.
<pitti> fginther: so, seems logind is working now, thanks to the upgrade; my initial debugging was just a red herring as I didn't actually see the called processes' stdout/err in the log; I adjusted the logging and now it seems fine
<pitti> I was hoping that my ofono-phonesim-autostart fix was sufficient to make them all pass now
<pitti> here's some finger crossing :)
<fginther> pitti, oh that sucks, the jenkins timeout means it didn't gather any logs :-(
<pitti> fginther: oh, you mean that they actuallly might have run at last, just got stuck in an infinite loop?
<fginther> pitti, no, if you look at build 92, you'll see a bunch of artifacts, including some upstart logs which are useful for debugging why autopilot didn't start
<fginther> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1244659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244659 in Ubuntu CI Services "Upstream merger otto jobs don't collect logs when jenkins timesout" [Medium,Triaged]
<pitti> fginther: ah, thanks
<pitti> jibel: FTR, filed debian bug for trusty-adt-r-bioc-limma, -edger fails in the very same way
<jibel> pitti, good, and the test is not very verbose
<pitti> that's an understatement
<pitti> jibel: it took me some 10 minutes to dig deep enough to get some useful log :)
<elopio> good morning.
<pitti> fginther: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/97/console finally got started, but it seems it's stuck again; so, apparently not a hitch
<fginther> pitti, I've hopped on the machine to take a look
<fginther> pitti, found an error in the gnome-session log, working on extracting it for you
<pitti> fginther: oh, one which explains the "g_dbus_connection_call_internal: assertion 'object_path != NULL && g_variant_is_object_path (object_path)' failed"?
<fginther> pitti, there was a dependency issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300862/
<pitti> fginther: interesting, that's what I touched this morning
<pitti> fginther: anything interesting in /var/log/upstart/ofono-phonesim.log ?
<pitti> I tested the script in a VM, but it might fail for the same reason why it didn't come up in the previous tests (and thus triggered the "skip")
<pitti> fginther: ah, but that's something which I could try on the otto test box through ssh, doing
<fginther> pitt:
<fginther> Waiting for modem to get powered...
<fginther> mount: block device aufs is write-protected, mounting read-only
<fginther> mount: cannot mount block device aufs read-only
<pitti> WTH
<fginther> pitti: ^ that's ofono-phonesim.log
<fginther> pitti, this appeared on the console at about the right time: /var/log/syslog: Oct 25 13:55:48 trusty-amd64-20131023-0529 kernel: [247987.787023] type=1400 audit(1382709348.515:85): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mount" info="failed flags match" error=-13 parent=32720 profile="lxc-container-default" name="/" pid=32726 comm="mount" flags="rw, private"
<pitti> ah, hah
<pitti> jibel: ^ does that ring a bell? I think you recently investigated something in that direction?
<pitti> fginther: oh, are you on 10.97.2.153 by any chance?
<pitti> fginther: that has a running otto with the failed o-phonesim-autostart package
<jibel> pitti, hm, nothing, where is this?
<pitti> jibel: happens when trying to install ofono-phonesim-autostart into the otto CI test system
<pitti> http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/97/console
<fginther> pitti, the same
<pitti> fginther: ah, I had assumed that was a test box
<pitti> fginther: so whenever I trigger something there in jenkins, I can actually debug it live on that box, nice
<fginther> pitti, there a a few slaves that run the otto jobs
<fginther> pitti, so check the job first to see where it was scheduled. And 10.97.2.153 was upgraded first to test the trusty transition
<fginther> pitti, it will probably go back to a test/staging reserve next week
<pitti> # mount --make-rprivate /
<pitti> mount: block device aufs is write-protected, mounting read-only
<pitti> mount: cannot mount block device aufs read-only
<pitti> ah, so that's it
<pitti> I did that mostly out of a habit, but we don't actually need it here
<pitti> # start ofono-phonesim
<pitti> ofono-phonesim start/running, process 10922
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti uploads to saucy
<pitti> err, trusty
<pitti> autofingers! autofingers!
<pitti> fginther: I guess I can poweroff that container now, to free it for the next job?
<fginther> pitti, ack
<pitti> fginther: thanks for your help!
<fginther> pitti, no problem
<pitti> fginther: interesting, this time it got artifacts
<pitti> fginther: oh, I suppose because I shut down the box manually before the timeout
<fginther> pitti, right, it wasn't killed by the jenkins timeout hammer
<pitti> now to wait for an hour for the fixed o-phonesim to land in trusty, and trying again :)
<elopio> mzanetti: thanks for the authenticator app.
<mzanetti> elopio: heh :) you're welcome
<mzanetti> elopio: everything good or do you have suggestions for improvements?
<elopio> mzanetti: no complaints. I have just tried it. Simple, pretty and it works :)
<mzanetti> ok. thanks
<fetzed> evening
<balloons> evening fetzed
<DanChapman> evening fetzed
<DanChapman> evening balloons
<fetzed> evening dan,
<balloons> evening DanChapman .. ahh Friday Friday
<fetzed> anyone else installed 14.04 yet? launcher shows 13.10 haha
<balloons> fetzed, yes, many things still say 13.10 :-) I'm on 14.04
<DanChapman> balloons, indeed and a quiet friday it seems to be.
<fetzed> yeah i got confused, it is a really early release :P
<balloons> DanChapman, a bit.. a new automated test writer has emerged on the mailing list -- did you see?
<balloons> I'm excited for some new folks..
 * DanChapman opens thunderbird
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah be great to see some new people getting involved :-)
<balloons> the idea for making roles was the plan. I can point people at that page for test writing and we can do a big push to ask people to get involved
<balloons> we've plenty of time now to coach them along.. Asking for developers and writers is the next piece on the list
<DanChapman> balloons, just so you know the gtk emulators MP should be done today, I got a bit held up yesterday. Just got some logging bits and the tests to finish off. https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot/autopilot_gtk if you want to browse
<fetzed> yeah i was going to ask balloons is there any tuts been done for coding autopilot tests yet, would like to learn and get invovled.
<DanChapman> balloons, yes it seems have got the ML in full swing with folks chatting :-) I like the idea of roles, its easier for people to get involved in a more specific area they like
<balloons> fetzed, have a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/TestWriter
<fetzed> nice one
<balloons> for core apps / general autopilot knowledge there is this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD_e_xqlBbg
<balloons> Otherwise the official documentation plus the wiki links has nice tutorials
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<balloons> I would encourage you to dive in and start on something though.. Best way to learn is to try
<balloons> we can definitely help
<fetzed> cheers ill have a blast in a few mins after eatin
<balloons> fetzed, wonderful. DanChapman has you covered on any gtk autopilot stuff should you want to go that route..
<balloons> I can help as well -- what is peaking your interest?
<fetzed> ive always been interested in coding and normally work on php/html/java/sql ive done a tiny bit of python, id like o jump in an learn more coding langs plus if it helps in qa its even better
<balloons> fetzed, yes, it's really cool stuff..
<balloons> I mean autopilot let's us write some neat tests. DanChapman for instance has been helping automate our image testing and has done a lot of great work in that area
<balloons> fetzed, if helping out there interests you DanChapman put together a nice intro post: http://www.ubuntuhackers.com/ramping-up-automating-ubiquity/
<fetzed> cheers ill have a look through these links
<DanChapman> balloons, when is autopilot 1.4 planned to roll out?
<balloons> DanChapman, it was out, but was switched back to 1.3 in trusty
<balloons> DanChapman, work is happening right now to make the switch.. so *soon*
<DanChapman> balloons, lovely cheers :-)
<fetzed> watched the youtube vid and had a look at the docs, going to have a practice at it and hopefully get some of the bugs sorted :P
<balloons> fetzed, wonderful!
<balloons> did it all make sense? :-p
<fetzed> yeah pretty much. Nothing looked to over complicated
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-26
<DanChapman> good morning
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<wrl_> Is anyone active on the channel?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-27
<lei> hi ,i'm from China ,i hope i can accept by everyone
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey Noskcaj, sorry I didn't see your message
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning elfy, how are you?
<elfy> rested - love that extra hour in bed I get now the kids are all grown up :p
 * DanChapman can't wait for his kids to grow up.
<elfy> lol
<AlbertoSN> Hi!
<AlbertoSN> Just joined Ubuntu Quality.
<AlbertoSN> The team, I mean.
<elfy> welcome to the team then :)
<AlbertoSN> Thanks 😄
<AlbertoSN> I normaly don't use real time communication, like chat, but wanted to say hi.
<elfy> :)
<AlbertoSN> 🙆
<elfy> usually this channel is busier - but it's Sunday
<elfy> no idea what that was supposed to be  - but's not showing up in xchat :)
<AlbertoSN> It was an emoticon from the Unicode  specification, that I can see on webchat.freenode.net.
<elfy> aah
<AlbertoSN> Could you see this one?:
<AlbertoSN> 😄
<elfy> yep
<elfy> :)
<AlbertoSN> 🙉
<elfy> nope lol
<AlbertoSN> 😆
<elfy> ha ha ha
<AlbertoSN> 😸
<AlbertoSN> It's good to know...
<AlbertoSN> This was a good presentation, but I'm leaving now.
<AlbertoSN> Have a nice day.
<elfy> cya around then :)
<elfy> you too
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-20
<Dante__> #ubuntu-autopilot
<Dante__> #ubuntu-autopilot.
<dkessel> good job queuebot :)
<balloons> morning all!
<teward> o/
<dkessel> morning balloons :)
<slickymasterWork> afternoon balloons
<balloons> dkessel, wie gahts?
<balloons> slickymasterWork, :-) Good to hear from you
<slickymasterWork> :)
<knome> balloons, slickymasterWork, dkessel: hi
<knome> (and teward)
<balloons> oO knome as well :-)
<balloons> party time on Monday morning
<knome> :)
<knome> lol
<knome> no party and no morning
<knome> but time on monday, yes
<knome> hmm, Vivid Vervet
<elfy> Vapid Vampire
<balloons> elfy likes the vampire reference :-)
 * slickymasterWork would have gone with Veroucius Velociraptor
<balloons> elfy, care to confirm something for me?
<elfy> if I can I will balloons
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1370707
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<senan> balloons, hi
<elfy> balloons: is that a vm issue?
<balloons> elfy, I'm not quite sure, and I don't have a good setup to test on real hw here
<elfy> I'll have a look in vm first - I might be persuaded that helping ubuntu test something on hardware is useful for me
<elfy> though I'm not sure how :D
<balloons> it would be awesome if you could give an update on what's up. :-)
<balloons> elfy, feel free to use xubuntu; it's plymouth so DE should not matter
<elfy> oh
<balloons> I'd like to figure out the issue before pinging some folks to have a look
<elfy> well I don't think I can confirm
<elfy> booting laptop
<elfy> balloons: yep - confirmed - also @ post#3 removing vt handoff - I get a single line of text echoing in rubbish resolution, then resolution sorts itself out then plymouth then login dialogue
<elfy> also confirm pressing a key during boot = plymouth
<elfy> balloons: commented in bug
<balloons> elfy, awesome thanks for doing that!
<elfy> welcome
<elfy> did you see my ping Friday? <elfy> balloons: does bug 1382577 make sense to you?
<ubot5> bug 1382577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Odd wording in new warning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382577
<balloons> elfy, I was out friday.. busy week this week also, so no I missed it
<balloons> elfy, looking now
<elfy> ta
<balloons> elfy, the bug makes sense.
<elfy> balloons: just wanted to make sure :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-21
<pitti> plars: I bent adt-run to my will now, it again runs tests reasonably well
<plars> pitti: awesome! where can I find an updated package?
<pitti> plars: can I toss you a .deb, or do you need a PPA?
<plars> pitti: just a .deb for now is fine
 * balloons does a happy happy dance
<pitti> plars: with the exception of the first-ever test after flashing, there I get test failures and the UI of calculator doesn't change (i. e. events don't get through)
<pitti> plars: I'm still looking at that
<pitti> plars: but any subsequent tests seem happy
<pitti> plars: if we can test it today, I might be able to squeeze that into utopic still
<pitti> plars: btw, that's the command: adt-run --click com.ubuntu.calculator --- ssh -s adb
<pitti> plars: you can optionally append "-- --reboot" to that
<pitti> (to reboot right before running the test)
<pitti> plars: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest_3.6pitti1_all.deb
<pitti> plars: FTR, I also looked into factory reset with restoring dev mode/PIN, doesn't work here :(
<plars> pitti: and I don't haveto download to source to com.ubuntu.calculator right, It will just use the one on the device to sort it out?
<pitti> plars: you can specify it, but if you don't, it'll look into the manifest's x-source (or whatever it was) and bzr checkout it
<plars> pitti: perfect
<pitti> plars: i. e. you need bzr installed on the machine where you run adt-run (not on the device)
<plars> pitti: right
<plars> pitti: that's already going to be there anyway
<pitti> plars: where are you? happy to roam to you
<plars> pitti: I need to go get my phone and put it back together a bit first
<plars> pitti: I'm down in statler A, but I'll need a bit
<pitti> plars: no worries, I just moved to the release team
<plars> pitti: after a bit of a delay...
<plars> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<plars> ssh setup failed, cannot connect
<plars> pitti: I've got the phone in developer mode
<pitti> plars: where can I find you now?
<plars> pitti: I'm on a couch in front of statler A now, sorry, had to go retrieve my phone earlier
<plars> pitti:  I can come to you
<plars> pitti: that might work better, not a great work area
<plars> pitti: but they are having a meeting in that room now where we were
<pitti> plars: let's meet in the QA room then (like yesterday evening), I'm coming upstairs; this room is too crowded
<plars> pitti: I'm there now, and I think I see the problem, I set my password to something you are not expecting
<plars> pitti: I found the -p option, and it appears to be progressing now
<balloons> pitti, plars do we have adt success?
<plars> balloons: some, some issues with debian packages especially
<plars> balloons: I'll need to sort out some way to inject the system-settle before/after stuff, probably as a debian package test
<pitti> click should mostly work now, though?
<balloons> plars, indeed I know there's a session on running via click anyway right?
<balloons> I guess test depends will always be deb
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi you guys working on adt ? because I get this: Cannot install /tmp/adt-run.eCwT2N/com.ubuntu.xxx_0.7.17.127.1.6_armhf.click: Cannot acquire permission to write to /opt/click.ubuntu.com; either run as root with --user, or use "pkcon install-local" instead
<Letozaf_> adt-run [22:21:41]: ERROR: unexpected error: click install failed with status 1
<balloons> Letozaf_, for sure.. you can ask pitti and/or file a bug
<Letozaf_> pitti, you about ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, and I assume you have an updated version of autopkgtest
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can also try http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest_3.6pitti1_all.deb
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I just ran apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<balloons> it has wip changes he was working on :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks I will :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, same error: Cannot install /tmp/adt-run.sWEIDI/com.ubuntu.xxx_0.7.17.127.1.6_armhf.click: Cannot acquire permission to write to /opt/click.ubuntu.com; either run as root with --user, or use "pkcon install-local" instead
<Letozaf_> adt-run [22:41:25]: ERROR: unexpected error: click install failed with status 1
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try again tomorrow night and if the error is still there I will report a bug, is that ok ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, sounds great
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's fair to file a bug now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, that said, what are you running that generates that error?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was testing the last app you ask me to :-P remember ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, wanted to see if tests were starting
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I should first se if another app fails the same way
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's getting late for me, I will first try adt on another app and then report a bug tomorrow.
<wxl> balloons: btw in case you didn't notice at least one of those critical bugs you mentioned was fix released many moons ago. i think phillw pointed it out, but just sayying. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-22
<mgedmin> correct me if I'm wrong, but testdrive in ubuntu 14.04 is broken to the point of unusability and I should try to use bzr trunk, yes?
<elfy> balloons: ftr - new image - still see bug 1370707
<ubot5> bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370707
<elfy> not had time to check in hardware though
<mgedmin> so I was wrong and testdrive can be wrestled to submission in trusty
<balloons> elfy, bug 1370707 is still in new image yes?
<ubot5> bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370707
<elfy> balloons: I'll double check - got to do a hardware test shortly
<balloons> ack, ty ty
<elfy> I think I might possibly have hit a key to early in vm this morning
<elfy> balloons: I has plymouth \o/
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<elfy> rushing this morning I suspect
<pitti> plars: good news! bug 1383878
<ubot5> bug 1383878 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "make temp unpack mode work for dpkg-source" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383878
<pitti> plars: i. e. dpkg-source now works in "temp unpack" mode, test deb available (see bug)
<wxl> we just had a world respin?
<wxl> khave a link handy phillip ?
<wxl> argh wrong channel :/
<phillip> wxl: ?
<balloons> wxl, yes world respin
<knome> doesn't the world spin continuosly without stopping anyway?
<balloons> knome, it's been suggested that indeed this is in the case
 * balloons wonders how is it we don't fall off anyways?
<wxl> balloons: full disk encryption or what's the deal?
<knome> you just haven't been close enough to the edge
<balloons> wxl, yes, that's been fixed. I'm mailing the list
<wxl> balloons: ok, well release is tomorrow so get your rear in gear XD
<balloons> wxl, lol, it's done my friend
<wxl> we're rebuilding again balloons ???
<wxl> :)
<wxl> that's what i meant rafaellaguna
<wxl> i was just so freaking mad
<ianorlin> wrong channel
<ianorlin> wxl
<wxl> ianorlin: no
<wxl> ianorlin: yes
<wxl> why am i so good at this????
 * wxl bashes head against keyboard
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used pitti's autopkgtest to run also clock app click package and have the same error as yesterday, should I go on to report a bug or have you guys made other changes meantime ?
<elfy> evening Letozaf_  :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, hello :-)
<pitti> Letozaf_: which "same error"?
<Letozaf_> pitti, hello, well if I run :  adt-run ubuntu-clock-app/ --click com.ubuntu.clock_3.2.158_armhf.click --- ssh -s adb
<pitti> Letozaf_: oh -- it seems you have a password other than 0000, so your test doesn't have root privs
<Letozaf_> pitti, I get: Cannot install /tmp/adt-run.ixZeib/com.ubuntu.clock_3.2.158_armhf.click: Cannot acquire permission to write to /opt/click.ubuntu.com; either run as root with --user, or use "pkcon install-local" instead
<Letozaf_> adt-run [21:18:00]: ERROR: unexpected error: click install failed with status 1
<Letozaf_> pitti, oh! so my password should be 0000 :P
<Letozaf_> pitti, ok I will change it :P
<pitti> Letozaf_: so you need to specify it by appending "-- -p s3kr1t"
<Letozaf_> pitti, oh I see thanks a lot
<Letozaf_> pitti, I will try again
<pitti> Letozaf_: but it's a good point, if we don't have root we shuldn't install the click for all users
<pitti> Letozaf_: so bug report is appreciated for that case
<pitti> Letozaf_: as for most other things we don't really need root privs
<Letozaf_> pitti, ok so I will also report the bug
<Letozaf_> pitti, thanks
<pitti> Letozaf_: thanks! in the meantime -p should work
<pitti> Letozaf_: TBH I'm mostly testing running tests for already installed clicks
<Letozaf_> pitti, I don't as I have to test the tests that I am writing
<pitti> Letozaf_: so thanks for being the guinea pig for testing local clicks :) (I do have automatic tests for that, but not for a r/o env aparently)
<pitti> Letozaf_: yes, but the tests are in the source, not in the .click
<Letozaf_> pitti, my pleasure, it's also kind of fun
<pitti> Letozaf_: i. e. your command runs the tests from the local ./ubuntu-clock-app/
<Letozaf_> pitti, oh! got it
<pitti> Letozaf_: i. e. if you don't change the .click, just the test, you could do: adt-run ubuntu-clock-app/ --click com.ubuntu.clock --- ...
<Letozaf_> pitti, now I understood
<Letozaf_> pitti, thanks that's very useful
<pitti> Letozaf_: I should still fix that bug, of course, as a developer usually wants to test a locally changed .click against the existing or locally changed tests
<Letozaf_> pitti, yes right
<pitti> Letozaf_: also, --click clock has a nice ring to it!
<Letozaf_> pitti, :)
<Letozaf_> pitti, fyi bug 1384417
<ubot5> bug 1384417 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Running adt-run without root installs the click for all users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384417
<Letozaf_> \o/ it's working :-P
<Letozaf_> thanks pitti
<pitti> Letozaf_: btw, if you test on an actual phone, can you make sure you are using autopkgtest 3.6git1 (utopic today) or http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest_3.6pitti2_all.deb ?
<pitti> Letozaf_: 3.6 from utopic takes painfully long
<pitti> plars: speaking of which, did you get my ping about this?
<pitti> plars: (fixed the dpkg-source thingy)
<plars> pitti: I saw, is there a new package I can grab?
<plars> oh
<plars> nm
<plars> :)
<pitti> plars: yeah, there's also a link in the bug
<Letozaf_> pitti, balloons gave me that link yesterday and today I am using http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest_3.6pitti2_all.deb  :P
<plars> pitti: I had seen the bug but not a link to the built package
<plars> pitti: I'll try it shortly here. I did a bit of experimenting with creating a very minimal dep8 test in an unbuilt directory and running it, and it worked at least
<plars> pitti: I need to sort out how to make it provide useful results is all
<pitti> plars: i. e. test things like "my testbed is in a state that I expect"?
<pitti> plars: the things that come to my mind is doing the d-bus call to check whether unity is unlocked, and some pidof system-settings-bla to check that the wizard isn't running, and that you have a default route?
<pitti> plars: or better, drop the default route and add a test Depends: pmount or something; if that's available (in the tmp path), then network and package (fake) install obviously work
<plars> pitti: I think so, I need to reinstall and start from scratch - I briefly saw that ssh error again earlier today but on the second run it passed (new cable too) so I was wondering if it's similar to the thing you saw that had to run twice
<pitti> plars: no, for me that wasn't an ssh error, it looked like a genuine testfailure
<pitti> plars: i. e. I saw calculator starting, stopping, starting etc., but no events in calculator
<pitti> and thus test failures
<pitti> Letozaf_: FTR, as far as I remember you still can't install a click even for one user only without root privs, so fixing that might be difficult
<Letozaf_> pitti, ok
<plars> pitti: for tests that require autopilot, if autopilot is not in the image already, istr you saying that it would still work somehow? does it pull it in as a test dependency without actually having to install autopilot-touch and dependencies?
<pitti> plars: yes, that's the "unpack into /tmp" mode
<plars> pitti: great!
<pitti> plars: any test Depends: will be downloaded, unpacked into /tmp/, and then the test runs with $PATH, $LD_LIBRARY_PATH, $PYTHONPATH etc. set accordingly
<pitti> plars: of course that's much less robust than actually installing them (for example I haven't yet covered udev rules)
<plars> right
<pitti> plars: but for python modules and the like it should be good enough
<pitti> plars: it obviously fails for packages which are looking for plugins in /usr/lib/ etc.
<pitti> but oh well, don't run them on a r/o image then :)
<plars> pitti: well, libpng passed (build test is all it has of course), but unfortunately it looks like none of the packages have the dep8 tests in them (unity8, ubuntu-ui-toolkit, webbrowser-app, etc)
<plars> so I can't test it easily with something autopilot-y
<pitti> plars: yeah :/
<plars> pitti: but we know libpng wasn't working yesterday, and it is now
<pitti> plars: well, you can cheat a bit
<plars> I should try a clean system too though, mine is installed rw at the moment
<pitti> plars: oh? that's actually surprising; it should fail on gcc not finding libraries
<pitti> plars: ah yes, then it actually ran apt-get install
<thomi> yay! autopilot!
<thomi> sorry
 * pitti ^5s thomi
<pitti> plars: so, you can create a local fake source package (with pretty much just debian/tests/) which depends: on e. g. unity8 and other test deps, and then put the autopilot call into Test-Command:
<pitti> plars: while it's customary to put tests for binary package X into the source package of X this isn't a technical requirement :)
<Letozaf_> hey guys anyone testing Ubuntu Desktop amd65 ISO on Virtualbox ? on my PC Virtualbox crashes
<pitti> oh, where can I buy an amd65? :-)
<Letozaf_> :(
<Letozaf_> amd64
<Letozaf_> wrong typing
<Letozaf_> :P
<pitti> Letozaf_: davmor2 says the same thing
<plars> pitti: right, but that seemed to work before even - running out of an ubuilt tree
<pitti> plars: yes, sure (that has always worked)
<Letozaf_> pitti, oh fine, well not fine, but at least someone confirms my problem
<pitti> works quite ok in kvm
<Letozaf_> so it's Virbualbox
<elfy> I'll check our's quickly now
<pitti> you want "-vga vmware" with kvm, BTW (otherwise the background image is quite broken; it's not that important, but looks weird)
<Letozaf_> my virtualbox crash has been uploaded automatically so I do not think thers is a bug to be reported, right ?
<pitti> vila: des bonnes nouvelles ! http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=0dc5fe
<pitti> vila: should I build a .deb for you, or do you run out of git?
<vila> pitti: yeehaa !
<vila> pitti: the tmux... funnily enough you *were* suspicious about it ...
<pitti> vila: no, it's not tmux, it's ssh's connection sharing muxer
<vila> ha, another one then, ack
<vila> so, to get the fix, the process is to pull, recipe, etc, I'll do it right now
<pitti> vila: ah right, your magic PPA
<pitti> vila: I'm building a .deb, too
<vila> pitti: s/magic/gating/ ;)
<pitti> vila: (in case you need: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest_3.6pitti3_all.deb)
<vila> pitti: thanks
<wxl> elfy: you around?
<elfy> just about for a short while longer
<wxl> can anyone not solely with ubuntu explain their reasoning not to use the desktop encryption testcase that k/ubuntu uses? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1451/info
<wxl> elfy ^
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> the reason is just that we don't - never have afaik
<wxl> figured as such, thanks :)
<knome> afair there was a time when that option was dropped from the GUI
<knome> so it was only available from the alternate installer for a while
<elfy> given we have enough trouble getting test on what we already have I'd not be happy about adding anything
<knome> practically any option that the ubiquity installer provides is tested if it's tested on one flavor
<knome> that's a very b&w way to look at it, but there are hardly any reasons why some option would be broken in a flavor but not the other
<vila> pitti: eeerk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187924725/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.autopkgtest_3.7-0~966~ubuntu12.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<vila> pitti: from https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/+recipe/autopkgtest-phase-0
<vila> pitti: only the precise one really matter though
<vila> pitti: but I guess you don't want the trusty one to fail either ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-23
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I have a review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1384703-flickable_infinite_loop/+merge/239366
<robotfuel> elopio: I will review
<pitti> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/dkms-autopkgtest
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8645576/
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | Unicorns are loose! | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | For help with autopilot, try #ubuntu-autopilot.
<pitti> jibel: adt-run -B nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-331.38// -s --- qemu /srv/vm/adt-trusty-amd64-cloud.img
<pitti> jibel: ssh://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/autodep8.git
<pitti> jibel: readonly: git://anonscm.debian.org/collab-maint/autodep8.git
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-24
<elfy> wxl: what's the best place to talk to lubuntu people - not users?
<balloons> morning all
<balloons> happy first day of utopic
<elfy> hi balloons
<elfy> first day of vampire surely :p
<balloons> hello elfy. I trust this friday is treating you welll
<elfy> it is indeed :)
<balloons> elfy, :-) yes, no vampire yet
<elfy> and I hope you're having a good time too
<elfy> balloons: Description:	Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch)
<elfy> <- glutton for punisment
<elfy> not tried vbox yet though :D
<elfy> balloons: when you get a minute can you look at the MP I did weeks ago for usb creator - https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1132847/+merge/237065
<balloons> elfy, tired by today, but :-)
<elfy> yep - don't doubt it :)
<balloons> elfy, I shall do it now lest I forget
<elfy> you're such a good chap :)
<balloons> elfy, done
<elfy> balloons: thanks - I'll look shortly
<senan> balloons, hi
<wxlS5> When do the dailies get turned back on? I thought I got an email about that but I guess not
<elfy> hey wxlS5 - pinged you a while back re lubuntu - what's the other mailing list - eg not users
<elfy> vivid is at least now on the tracker
<wxlS5> elfy sorry I'm on the phone so don't have all my scrollback
<elfy> I guessed you were something like that
<wxlS5> lubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net
<elfy> oh right
<elfy> possibly not what I want either - not a qa thing :)
<wxlS5> So I see vivid on the tracker but don't see any builds
<elfy> is there a lubuntu dev list?
<wxlS5> Well there's users and then qa is like everything else ;-)
<elfy> I'm guessing the builds are on the way - this is a lot quicker than previous cycles
<wxlS5> We should have a dev list but none yet
<elfy> ok - so that's be the best place to contact the *team* ?
<wxlS5> ok then I'll send this email to testers pointing them at it with patience
<wxlS5> yes
<wxlS5> Since you're not a member I'll have to approve it
<elfy> awesome - thanks
<elfy> yep
<wxlS5> I'll have to give that careful consideration ;-)
<elfy> sent - not anything actually to do with QA though :p
 * elfy has his other hat on ;)
<wxlS5> All good
<wxlS5> Approved
<wxlS5> I'll put it in my calendar
<wxlS5> I'll make sure to point the heads of state at it ;-)
<wxlS5> There are no products in the manifest it seems
<wxlS5> Do I need to add that or should I bug release?
<wxlS5> Oh well I'll just bother them heh
<elfy> wxlS5: they've not started building vivid yet afaik https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1385022/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385022 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Vivid daily using Utopic sources" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wxlS5> Thx
<ubuntu_ddr> Hello all!! I have what might be a silly question
<ubuntu_ddr> I am trying to find test cases included in the ´Checkbox System Testing´
<ubuntu_ddr> the Test Suites...
<ubuntu_ddr> I can see them when I lunch Checkbox, but I cant find it files in the filesystem
<ubuntu_ddr> can anyone help me?
<elfy> I would if I knew what checkbox was
<ubuntu_ddr> hello elfy
<ubuntu_ddr> this is what I am talking about: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/RunningCheckboxTestCases
<elfy> oh that
<ubuntu_ddr> is this the right place for that quesiton?
<knome> yes
<ubuntu_ddr> great!
<knome> Test case wiki for storing test cases and tracking test case coverage. NOTE: This wiki has been deprecated in favor of managing testcases via the qatracker (including checkbox testcases). Testcases remain here to support legacy usage and for historical purposes.
<knome> ubuntu_ddr, ^ from the subdomain front page
<knome> ubuntu_ddr, what are you looking to test?
<ubuntu_ddr> we are going to buy some PCs and laptops, so I am looking for an automated way of testing hardware
<ubuntu_ddr> to see if its compatible with Ubuntu 14
<knome> okay... that's quite a bit different from checkbox is the qa trackers.
<ubuntu_ddr> automated or semiautomated, but I would like to add and remove tests from what comes in the default installation
<ubuntu_ddr> the application included in Ubuntu 14.04.01 named ´System Testing´ isnt checkbox?
<ubuntu_ddr> sorry, I am a bit confused, I had been a Slackware user for years, Ubuntu is cool but so different!
<knome> i have no idea about that, i'm not a ubuntu (desktop) user myself
<elfy> I think that the ubuntu tool is the same thing
<ubuntu_ddr> ok
<knome> elfy, but isn't that still for reporting tests, or?
<elfy> knome: I don't believe it reports in the same way as we would normally talk about
<elfy> not sure it's actually for testing to see if 'hardware' is supported
<knome> i also don't believe it's a tool to test if the hardware is compatible with ubuntu
<knome> the best tool for that is a live disc :)
<elfy> I'd look at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ and then pick something that is tested if I was buying more than one machine
<ubuntu_ddr> this tool i am talking about was used for this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<ubuntu_ddr> and is really usefull
<ubuntu_ddr> for checking every pice of hardware
<ubuntu_ddr> and its included in the default Ubuntu installation
<ubuntu_ddr> so yes, it could be used from a live cd
<ubuntu_ddr> thats our idea
<elfy> ubuntu_ddr: that ubuntufriendly has been sunsetted
<ubuntu_ddr> the thing is that it is not easy to find certified equipment at a good price
<ubuntu_ddr> sorry, but what does sunsetted means?
<elfy> gone - not used anymore - was shut down September 2013
<ubuntu_ddr> ok, yes
<ubuntu_ddr> but the aplication is included in the last realease, and is usefull for or porpouse
<ubuntu_ddr> *our porpuse
<ubuntu_ddr> for testing each vendor hardware
<ubuntu_ddr> i just need to be able to edit the included tests
<elfy> yes - but we're not able to help you find wherever the tests that it used to use are :)
<ubuntu_ddr> but this tests are included in the 14.04.01 release!
<ubuntu_ddr> thank you anyway for your time elfy and knome
<knome> np
<ubuntu_ddr> i will keep searching, the files are somewhere
<elfy> ubuntu_ddr: you might be able to change them in the code - but I can't answer that
<knome> me neither, don't know anything about the tool
<ubuntu_ddr> yes, I have to study it better
<ubuntu_ddr> thank you both
<ubuntu_ddr> good luck, greetings from Uruguay
<elfy> greetings from England :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-25
<sethj> Anyone seen this on Utopic? http://i.imgur.com/DdzIORb.jpg
<sethj> If not, what package should I eventually file a bug against?
<AlbertoSN> Balloons tends to go up, and Alberto goes up to tend.
<AlbertoSN> Hahaha
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-26
<dkessel> elfy, balloons : I have added a proposed patch branch as a fix for bug 1126449 - please get someone to review ;) I have tried to describe what it does in the bug comments
<ubot5> bug 1126449 in Ubuntu QA Website "Getting a historical results report for a product is difficult" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126449
<knome> awesome
<wxl-phone> I saw!
<wxl-phone> I'm excited
<elfy> woohoo
<dkessel> balloons, here's another one with attached branch: bug 1385954
<ubot5> bug 1385954 in Ubuntu QA Website "testcase description should not be collapsed on "report a new test" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385954
<elfy> not convinced about that - make it hard for those who do test to get to what they need so those who *might* test have an easier time if they *do* turn up
<knome> wait...
<knome> there's a bug for that already
<knome> iirc
<dkessel> is there? didn't see it
<knome> no there is not, my bad
<dkessel> elfy: those can just click and collapse the description :p
<dkessel> knome: maybe you thought of your new proposed layout ;)
<knome> yes, i thought they were all bugs already
<knome> it's SOOO long time since i did that
 * elfy is all meh till he can get historical data faster from the tracker than editing a wiki when you can't login properly ;)
<knome> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-19
<balloons> good evening to everyone
<flocculant> evening balloons :)
<slickymaster> balloons, hi and congrats
<slickymaster> it's your best release ever ;)
<dkessel> evening balloons
<balloons> evening :-)
<balloons> ty :[
<balloons> :p
<sanait> help
<sanait> I am trying to install cloudfoundry in Ubuntu 1404 based Virtual Machine. The VM is running in openstack environment. I am following the procedure as pet the below link. https://github.com/cloudfoundry/bosh-lite  I installed virtualbox and vagrant then I tried to run "Vagrant up" but it is getting failed with below reason.  root@cloud-foundry:~# vagrant up  Bringing machine 'default' up with 'virtualbox' provider... [default]
<flocculant> sanait: try #ubuntu
<sanait> ok thanks
<balloons> hey sanait, in addition, you might want to try asking on the github project itself, since you are following that info
<sanait> but i would like to know how to enable vt-x in ubuntu VM
<sanait> #balloons: I am looking for info on enabling vt-x in ubuntu VM
<knome> sanait, this channel is for the coordination of the ubuntu quality assurance, not a support channel
<knome> sanait, #ubuntu is more appropriate, and if you are following a specific tutorial, then its writer is a very appropriate source for help
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-20
<jibel> davmor2, in a side by side installation, can you resize the partitions with the slider?
<davmor2> jibel: give me 5 and I'll let you know
<jibel> davmor2, I tried with a 16GB disk and an existing default installation
<davmor2> jibel: ah that might be the issue, current image say it requires 7.5GB if you reduced it below that it will not install I think
<jibel> davmor2, I'll try with a bigger disk but I should at least have been able to move it by a GB or 2
<davmor2> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/middle.png and http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/not-so-middle.png
<jibel> davmor2, okay, thanks for the verification
<pitti> jibel: bonjour !
<pitti> jibel: seeing the {vivid,wily}-adt-setup-testbed jenknis failures -- can we kill those for good now?
<pitti> jibel: dkms is dead now on jenkins too, right?
<jibel> Bonjour pitti
<pitti> jibel: I disabled all for
<pitti> four
<pitti> (but didn't delete yet)
<jibel> pitti, yes they can all go away
<jibel> pitti, I just stopped DKMS test
<jibel> s
<jibel> that were still running on wazn
<pitti> jibel: deleted, and the *-setup-lxc ones too
<jibel> pitti, \o/ happy to see it gone :)
<pitti> so am I! :-)
 * pitti ^5s jibel
<pitti> jibel: I hear nuclearbob is working on adt-ifying the upgrade tests
<jibel> pitti, yes he is. I'd like to get rid of the old auto-upgrade-testig code
<jibel> pitti, he had something working last week that I didn't have time to review
<tsimonq2> ping balloons, in the ISO QA tracker, we REALLY need to have a filter for Architecture. It is annoying to see PPC test cases when I don't have any PPC devices! Thanks in advance for considering this.
<tsimonq2> and for this testcase: http://is.gd/hLQg2u , it should really show that you have to have an existing Ubuntu install for that.
<tsimonq2> I don't know how I could fix it, so I asked here
<balloons> tsimonq2, thanks for the input. We'll really need a bug report, lest I just forget all about it
<balloons> could you care to file one?
<balloons> on the alt install, I suppose the drive has to be formatted, but not necessarily another OS installed already
<balloons> how would you suggest we warn folks tsimonq2? It's not the only test that has pre-reqs
<flocculant> balloons: there's a bug for that alt test issue - I've commented there
<flocculant> and afaik - there are bunches of tracker issues that could do with sorting before something like that ^^ :p
<balloons> flocculant, ohh. And yes, I suppose there are tracker issues
<balloons> enough that we should have a UOS session about it? The struggle is to find someone to do the work more than anything
<flocculant> yea
<balloons> but there is also folks needed to priortize bugs, test fixes, review code
<flocculant> frankly having another session to go over what's been gone over and over and over previously just sounds really dispiriting
<flocculant> balloons: for instance - I've got a couple of minutes to do an install test - I've seen a bug, I'm sure it's been reported - I'll just try and find it in the Bug list ...
<flocculant> http://i.imgur.com/3BYrOsP.png
<flocculant> oops - bang out of luck looking through that lot - I'll just not bother
<balloons> flocculant, :-(. It is true
<flocculant> yea - obviouly the "I'll just not bother" isn't me :D
<flocculant> I'd just facepalm - report it new and let someone dupe it :p
<balloons> well, the problem isn't going to just go away, but I do strive to do better on new efforts
<balloons> for now, the tracker is the tool for these things. It could certainly be worse, as we could be trying to use a wiki
<flocculant> oh yea for sure :)
<flocculant> it's obviously better than a kick in the teeth with heavy boots :p
<flocculant> all I'm saying is that I don't see how a UOS session would help - unless it's aimed specifically at getting people who can fix issues rather than just add to the lengthy list :)
<balloons> flocculant, yes, I'm not  really proposing it, just tossing it out there
<balloons> the tracker is complicated, but indeed it does do a necessary job
<flocculant> yep - I'd be pulling my hair out without it
<balloons> we should just buy dkessel some more cookies (or some of his favorite beverages) and see if you can't get a bug or two fixed
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> speaking of things, nuclearbob_ care to send off an update on the automated testing and jenkins. I'm afraid since I've been away, I too don't know what's happening at the moment
<balloons> mailing list is the place to do it, so everyone can see, if you don't mind
<tsimonq2> balloons: Anything I need to do? Sorry, I was AFK for a while
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I commented on the bug - you say add something, but it's not very apparent why we should do that :)
<flocculant> if you can reply
<flocculant> you could also propose the fix too ;)
<tsimonq2> umm ok :)
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> I am getting my rampant QA setup going(4 tests at a time), so after I get that rolling, I will
<flocculant> I've got a list as long as my arm of ones I'm going to need to get through for Xubuntu
<flocculant> tsimonq2: lol
<tsimonq2> I think ima get all of the rest of the Lubuntu ones done, then move on to Kubutnu, but if I get that done, what needs the most help?
<tsimonq2> *Kubuntu
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ^
<flocculant> you talking about tests for RC/Final?
<tsimonq2> yes
<flocculant> no idea tbh - once I'm happy with my own ones on Thursday - then I'd look elsewhere :p
<flocculant> but I would guess that studio installs would cheer up zequence :D
<tsimonq2> :D ok
<flocculant> I never do the live or post install checks as it means absolutely nothing to me - and not sure if I got jack working in a vm any sense
<flocculant> gnome are often lagging too
<flocculant> just from memory that is
<flocculant> on another topic altogether - if we add filter to remove arch, then we should be able to sort Z-A so Xubuntu is at the top :D
<flocculant> on the tracker as well as in real life
<flocculant> badum tssh
<tsimonq2> balloons: ^
<tsimonq2> ooh!
<tsimonq2> adding it to my list!
<flocculant> tsimonq2: everything's getting a rebuild
<tsimonq2> flocculant: so will the test cases refresh?
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> current finals will be archived
<tsimonq2> aww
<tsimonq2> so I need to redownlaod the ISOs?
<flocculant> doesn't mean the results are wasted - I always look at my lot's archived ones
<flocculant> tsimonq2: yep - but do you not know zsync?
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<tsimonq2> I do
<flocculant> then use that :)
<tsimonq2> I just zsynced the 19th
<tsimonq2> ok
<flocculant> once whatever has rebuilt
<tsimonq2> flocculant: is there a way that I can track the rebuild progress?
<flocculant> probably - no idea what though :)
<flocculant> not even sure that they've started
<tsimonq2> then ima jump
<tsimonq2> I am mad at myself for not asking about this. When I have done QA testcases in the past, I never checked for existing bugs unless it was apparent in the install. I was just corrected by wxl that I should have done that. I don't think I had a *major* impact, as phillw is doing the same testcases as me for this, but it should be notated that in the past, I missed that stuff.
<knome> it's fine
<wxl> don't sweat it tsimonq2. you're new :)
<wxl> wiki needs to be updated in that regard, too
<wxl> at least the Lubuntu page is a little more obvious now
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-21
<jibel> davmor2, hey latest isos are on the tracker
<davmor2> jibel: I'd just run my update script too :)
<davmor2> jibel: do you know if they managed to get the lo fix landed in it?
<jibel> davmor2, it idodn't land
<jibel> didn't*
<davmor2> jibel: no worries
<jibel> davmor2, expect another respin in the afternoon
<davmor2> jibel: what!!! why now, and will it effect netboot?
<jibel> davmor2, no, not netboot. it'll fix bug 1508075 and maybe bug 1436861 if it's uploaded on time
<ubot5> bug 1508075 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "ubiquity and others time out on polkit (killed by udisks2-inhibit)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508075
<ubot5> bug 1436861 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_update_composite_device()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436861
<davmor2> jibel: does that mean there is a chance that the LO fix could land too?
<davmor2> jibel: or is that definitely sru territory
<davmor2> jibel: in that case I will once again concentrate on netboot and get that passed again
<jibel> davmor2, is the LO fix uploaded? what is the bu #?
<jibel> bug*
<davmor2> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1508177
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508177 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Starting LibreOffice with an empty profile from the ISO creates a profile selecting galaxy, not human as theme" [Undecided,In progress]
<jibel> davmor2, okay, if there is no fix yet it'll be an SRU
<davmor2> jibel: fix is at the bottom of the bug comments I think
<jibel> yeah but it is not uploaded anywhere
<jibel> and it takes ages to build LO
<davmor2> true
<jibel> it is just available in bjorn's ppa AFAICS
<davmor2> jibel, infinity: any idea when the next respin will happen?
<balloons> good morning all
<davmor2> balloons: pffff good.....it is morning on the t'interwebz though, so morning
<balloons> in the same vein as 5 o'clock somewhere, there's a perpetual morning happenig round the world :-)
<balloons> My little one is currently on new zealand time I think
<davmor2> balloons: when ever people arrive on the internet they always say morning, so the only logical outcome is it is always morning on the interwebz
<davmor2> jibel, infinity: back to my earlier question any idea on when the final image will be done?
<flocculant> davmor2: Friday next at this rate :p
<davmor2> flocculant: I blame you entirely ;)
<flocculant> good good
<flocculant> I can take it :p
<flocculant> I mean
<flocculant> everyone does that so why not you too :p
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-PIidaqCyU
<flocculant> :D
<davmor2> jibel, infinity: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr_YVQctXVg or at least a final image ;)
<flocculant> wasn't sure of the meaning here ...  **** WARNING: REBUILDING THE WORLD ****
<jpds> flocculant: Every single package is being rebuilt from sauce?
<flocculant> jpds: as long as it's HP and not tomato
<flocculant> every sauce is just a pail imitation of HP Sauce
<flocculant> though HP is a pale imitation now too said the old man
<jibel> davmor2, ^
<jibel> davmor2, it is not in current yet
<jibel> automated tested are still running
<jibel> tests*
<davmor2> \o/ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6JHaBVySTA
<jibel> davmor2, the 2 changes are https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/2.1.6-2ubuntu1 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/15.04.1+15.10.20151021-0ubuntu1 so a sanity check of desktop images and we are good
<jibel> davmor2, I had a looked at server too and they look fine
<davmor2> jibel: is this the final final image no more respins?
<jibel> davmor2, it should be unless you discover something horrid
<davmor2> note to self find nothing horrid
<davmor2> jibel: boot from first drive isn't working on kvm I will try it on hardware in a minute so ensure it is functioning
 * flocculant sometimes feels bad when he's noticed a bug a while back and forgotten and then sees people warbling about the same thing the day before release 
<balloons> :|
<davmor2> flocculant: that'll be day before release ;)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> not sure why I'd even tried to boot with the hard drive from there tbh now
<flocculant> not something that I would generally do
<flocculant> evening balloons
<balloons> howdy
<flocculant> well - I at least am quite relaxed about releasing :D
 * davmor2 pictures balloons in a stetson and chaps
<davmor2> unfortunate not the butch cowboy more https://www.dees-fancydress.co.uk/catalog/images/63012.jpg
<balloons> ohh boy
<flocculant> why did I open that even though I saw the fancydress in the url ...
<balloons> sterotypes are fun
<balloons> lol, inline previews mean I had not choice. I saw it
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<davmor2> balloons: what the hell irc client are you on?
<balloons> i use shout IRC
<balloons> it's been pretty ok
<davmor2> with all you fancy smancy
<balloons> i still miss my bouncer sometimes, but this does some things better
<davmor2> balloons: there you go http://wp.patheos.com.s3.amazonaws.com/blogs/deaconsbench/files/2013/12/bouncer.jpg
<flocculant> is that why you keep going awol then?
<flocculant> planned if you ask me :p
<balloons> yea, it doesn't stay as connected 24/7
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-22
<flocculant> zequence: I did a couple of tests for you
<flocculant> won't manage anymore today though
<zequence> flocculant: I saw that. Thanks a bunch.
<flocculant> welcome
<zequence> Ross is helping out too. I'm just installing on a real machine for a change
<flocculant> always useful :)
<zequence> I'm not having much luck with paritioning, actually
<zequence> Not able to use an existing partition, or delete an existing one and create a new one, so that the installation can go past "Creating ext4 file system..."
<zequence> I have 4 logical partitions
<zequence> Something a little buggy with the partioner. Created a primary partition, which ended up being called sd8
<zequence> And, still can't get passed creating ext4 file system. Thinking that if I did a erase everything install it would work (usually does). I have installed 15.10 on this machine before. hmm
<flocculant> zequence: I've not seen issues like that lately
<flocculant> 32 or 64 bit?
<zequence> 64bit. I
<zequence> I'm doing a manual partitioning with gparted now
<flocculant> I'll get a stick sorted and try here
<zequence> This could be an issue with previous partioning and partitioning tables
<zequence> When opening gparted, it talkes about cylinder sizes, and that for me usually means I need to reboot in order for things to be read correctly
<zequence> gparted got stuck too
<flocculant> and where you trying to use an old partition?
<zequence> Well, both. But, it is the same old partition table
<zequence> So, may be hard to reproduce this. This is a pre-UEFI laptop with one primary partition that originally had 4 logical partitions. Now, 3.
<zequence> hmm, gparted pulled through eventually. Just took a while
<zequence> Going to try installing without formatting this time
<zequence> ..since it's now freshly formatted
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> well if you get it to work I'll abort
<zequence> The partioner wants to write changes though I haven't actually made any changes (use sd8 as ext for and assign / to it, but no formatting, or change in size)
<zequence> That has happened to me a lot in recent years, so I suspect that is a bug too, but it usually doesn't stop me from installing
<zequence> ext4, not "ext for"
<zequence> Well, this worked
<zequence> So, before next LTS, might be a good idea to do some partitioning testing to try to dig up some bugs that need to be fixed
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> obviously the trouble with that is getting people to test as early as possible
<zequence> A lot of disk partion editing tools seem to have some problems lately, something to do with gpt I think, from now knowing at all what happens under the hood
<flocculant> I'd assume so - don't have any gpt disks here
<zequence> This should not be a gpt disk, but probably newer installations might default to it. At least you need it for disks past 2TB sizes
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> buying a new disk soonish - will be making sure max 2Gb :p
<zequence> haha
<flocculant> will scratch my head over gpt when I need to - not before :p
<flocculant> zequence: well it appeared to not have any trouble with partitions here
<zequence> flocculant: Ok
<flocculant> perhaps report it as a bug - you can at least then link it on your release notes
<flocculant> I put one on ours that one person reported that's not been confirmed yet too
<zequence> I'm not sure yet which is what. Could be my hard drive is getting sick
<flocculant> yep
<gb3700> _@
<slickymasterWork> reviewing now flexiondotorg
<slickymasterWork> ups, I meant flocculant :P
<flocculant> thanks - should be pretty straight forward
<flocculant> I can do the merging and packages.qa updates then get on with the other load
<flocculant> balloons: you might think it's early, but can you get xenial added to packages.qa.ubuntu.com asap - we're going to be pushing package testing pdq ;)
<balloons> flocculant, sure thing
<balloons> I'll add the release if you want to migrate things over :-)
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds
<flocculant> balloons: awesome - thanks :D
<flocculant> wish they could be weighted though :p
<flocculant> have to jiggery pokery with testsuite names it seems
<flocculant> that bit's set up at least \o/
<flocculant> balloons: so it seemed that ecploratory didn't work too well - so we're trying both this time
<slickymasterWork> flocculant. https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1508808/+merge/275364
<slickymasterWork> all done
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: thanks slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> sure
<flocculant> that's the priority stuff for us done and ready to roll :)
<tsimonq2> when are the first Xenial images gonna be released?
<tsimonq2> few weeks?
<teward> i don't even think the Xenial archive is open yet
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> so what now for Wily?
<teward> * Topic for #ubuntu-devel is: Wily (15.10) Released! | Archive: closed   Topic for #ubuntu-release is: Released: Trusty 14.04.3, Wily 15.10 | Archive: closed, britney block in place
<teward> so yeah, archive ain't open perhaps
<tsimonq2> so wait...are we just waiting for terrible bugs now?
 * teward shrugs
<teward> i'm on standby for what I expect to be a flurry of nginx bugs appearing
<tsimonq2> well then where do I ask?
<teward> ('cause server person here :P)
<teward> tsimonq2: here, maybe in -release
<teward> but i'd say 'don't expect it immediately', and 'give it a little bit'
<tsimonq2> ok
<teward> with today being release day it's one of those "prepare for hell many will probably report bugs" days, I think
<tsimonq2> oh gawd
 * tsimonq2 pats teward on the back
<tsimonq2> good luck, buddy
<teward> heheheh
<teward> i have a limited package scope
<teward> and most of the issues in Vivid on upgrade for nginx were configuration errors, not package issues
<teward> :P
<teward> but I digress
 * teward waits for the flood
<flocculant> tsimonq2: turns up when it turns up
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-23
<flocculant> slickymasterWork knome : next lot of test fiddles are up if you get a chance
<slickymasterWork> I saw the mail, will do those after lunch
<flocculant> ty ty :)
<flocculant> pretty simple except addition of xfpanel switch
<teward|live> when ISO testing was done for the Wily images, is there a reason an installer disk used as the upgrade medium would replace a non-EFI setup with an EFI setup?
<teward|live> asking because i saw someone say it happened, while perusing askubuntu
<teward|live> or rather, had anyone run into this
<balloons> teward, that sounds interesting, but I have heard of it before Ithink
<teward> balloons: i thought someone might, know the cause?
<teward> or the relevant bug?
<teward> (or why it's still existing)
<balloons> from what I remember, it's intentional, but I could be wrong
<balloons> I believe colin would know.. that's what I seem to remember from last time
<teward> balloons: well, from what I saw on Ask Ubuntu, it breaks Grub setup, and can cause a lot of hellish headaches such as needing to do a complete reinstall
<teward> (in EFI mode no less)
<flocculant> I've not seen anything like that mentioned - would have taken notice of that
<slickymasterWork> flocculant, all done
<teward> balloons: flocculant: I'm trying to grab reproduction steps to see if I can't replicate it on this one machine and a clean drive I don't mind nuking (the old hard drive I just moved my actual stuff off of xD)
<teward> since this laptop here is BIOS and EFI ready, well... :P
<teward> if I can get reproduction steps and can reproduce i'll share for the issue i mentioned earlier
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: cheers :)
<slickymasterWork> np flocculant
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-24
<flexiondotorg> balloons, I don't suppose you happen to be online?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-25
<slickymaster> flocculant, claimed the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1508810-12/+merge/275640
<GOH> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-27
<gQuigs> can I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unscd/+bug/1376274 accepted for Trusty
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1376274 in unscd (Ubuntu) "unscd segfaults regularly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
